# Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)



## Zanderseb (3. Oktober 2004)

Ich werde hiermit ein neues Überschaulicheres Raubfischfangthema eröffnen.

  Beginnen möchte ich mit dem Tripp den ich von Gestern zu Heute mit Pfiffie79
  hinlegte.
 Es war nicht einfach ,und wir pendelten zwischen zwei naheliegenden Gewässern umher in denen ich mich bis dato noch nicht so recht auskannte.

  Zu erst gufierten wir 3 Stunden in einem Baggersee um Auskunft über die Struktur zu erhalten.
 Ohne einen Fischkontakt gehabt zu haben schlugen wir das Nachtlager auf um unsere Stellruten für den Nachtansitz in Position zu bringen.

  Gute Bekannte Einheimische achteten auf unsere Sachen ,und wir zugen nochmal mit unseren Gummiködern los.
  Nach einiger Zeit rief Pfiffie79 ich hab was,ich habe was...was großes.

  Ich sah den Fisch und schmunzelte erstmal .(ja Mike passt schon)
  Aber seht selbst was er zu Tage förderte.:q





  eine Riesenbrasse.
  Aber dennoch schön.

  Wir kehrten zum Nachlager zurück ,und legten die Stellmontagen für Zander aus.
  Pfiffie Amüsierte sich mit meinen Einheimischen freunden,währen ich ein wenig schlief.
  gegen Mitternacht ging im Schirm mein Funk los und riss mich dabei aus dem Schlaf.
  Bes...issen wie ich aussah |rolleyes ,ging ich zur Rute um Schnur zu geben.
  Ich nahm Kontakt zum Fisch auf...Drill..... Kescheraktion von Pfiffie Und ein  Stattlicher Rapfen lag an Land.





  Also Rute wieder raus,und weiter gebutzelt.
  Gegen dreivirtel 2 lief die andere Rute los.
  Wieder das gleiche Spiel,doch diesmal blieb der Fisch nach kurzem run einfach stehen.
  Ich legte die Rute wieder hin.
  Nach kurzer Zeit nahm ich Kontakt auf und spührte die Kopfstößen eines guten Zanders..ja Tatsächlich ein Zander...
  Ein schöner Kerl




 Da wir unsere Gewässer nicht eigenhändig Platt machen möchten, und uns so unsere Bestände auf denen das Hobby Angeln aufbaut,Erhalten wollen.
  Setze ich den Schönen Zander ins Gewässer zurück.
  Aufdass er viele male Laichen wird#6





  Am nächsten Morgen zogen wir wieder mit der Spinnrute los, um villeicht noch weitere gute Fische zu Gesicht zu bekommen.
  bis Mittag gähnende leere|schlafen
  Doch dann Pfiffie mit Fischkontakt.
  Und schon griff ich mit der Hand nach einem Zander,der sich Pfiffs 12 er Kopyto
  reingezogen hatte.(Ausdauer wird belohnt)








 Und da Pfiffies Verstand größer ist als sein Appetiet, darf dieser 51 er Zander auch im nächstem Frühjahr wieder seinem Laichgeschäft nachgehen.





  Ansich ein Schöner aber dennoch schwieriger Tag an neuen Ufern.
  #h


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Der Herbst läuft bei mir bislang sehr gut an.... Diese Woche 4 Hechte...


----------



## just_a_placebo (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Freu mich für euch! ;>
Der 51 sieht bei Pfiffi aus wie ein 40er ;o)

Rapfen ist nicht lecker, oder? Massig Gräten, und eben ein Weißfisch?! *uargh*


----------



## Locke (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Schöne Pix habt ihr gemacht!
So ein ausgedehnter Angeltrip ist immer etwas feines

Petri Heil

Gruss Locke


----------



## Flash217 (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Echt gute Pics. War seit Herbstanfang noch nicht wieder los :-( . Wär am Wochenende gegangen, aber am Freitag war ich auf ner Lan und am Samstag aufm Oktoberfest. Für alle die sich wundern, dass is ne ganz normale Party im Oktoberfestdesign.

 @ Zanderseb
 Was hast du da für eine Kopflampe? Will mir demnächst auch eine zulegen, weiß nur noch nicht welche.

 @ Pfiffie79
 Jetzt weiß ich endlich wie du aussiehst. Wie schwer war die Brasse denn? Ich würde sie mal auf 2-3 kg schätzen. 

 Gruß Dennis


----------



## Interesierter (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

@ Pfiffie79

Ich dacht euer Trip war abgesagt? Hab ich was jetzt verpasst?

@ Zanderseb

Sind bei euch 2 Raubfischruten zulässig?

Wir waren heute auch los, leider ohne Erfolg, Wetter war aber sehr gut.


----------



## Enny (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Fettes Petri von mir @ Pfiffie79 und @ Zanderseb  #6  
Wenn Ihr das nächste Mal so'ne Tour macht dann sagt Bescheid , ich bring Euch nen feinen Cafe in der Nacht vorbei


----------



## Zanderseb (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

@ Flasch217
  Keine Ahnung was das für ne Lampe war.
  Sonst habe ich eine Lucido
  mit LED Technik.
  Brennt 360 Stunden mit 3 R6 Batterien.Doch ich bin selten Ansitzangeln,da brauch ich nicht so oft Licht.Hält bei mir also ewig|supergri

  @ Interessierter
  Du hast nichts Verpasst.
  Wir habe bloß ein wenig umgemodeld.

  @ Enny
  Kaffe trinken wir nicht.
  Vileicht klappt es mal in deiner Gegend mit dem gemeinsam Angeln gehen.
  Mal schauen#h

  @ Pfiffie
  Na Endlich,sieht schon viiieeel besser aus.
  Und ein guter Zandrklatscher wirs du auf alle fälle.
  Hast schon ganz schön an Technik zugelegt.|stolz:


----------



## catch-company (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Auch an der Oder läuft es momentan sehr gut!

Hab die Bilder allerdings schon hier veröffentlicht.

Sieht nach Elbestrand aus wo Ihr zugeschlagen habt!?

Grüße

Robert vom Catch-Company Team


----------



## catch-company (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Danke auch!

Schöne Fische, besonders Zander, gibt es in der Oder auch reichlich wie Du sehen kannst, wenn Du Dir die Zeit nimmst mal den gesamten Thread hier durchzulesen.

Nur leider ist die Bestandsdichte, wie ich aus eigener Erfahrung weiß, leider nicht mit der der Elbe zu vergleichen!
Dort konnte ich bis jetzt noch bei jedem Trip Fische fast auf Ansage fangen!

Grüße

Robert vom Catch-Company Team


----------



## Mr. Boilie (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

@Zanderseb


Wenn ihr am Wochenende unterwegs seid kannst dich ja ma bei mir sehen lassen. Du weist ja wo ich sitze. Bin ab morgen früh 8 Uhr bis zum Sonntag Vormittag unterwegs-


Gruss Robert


----------



## EgoZocker (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Echt ein toller Fang!


----------



## anguilla (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Petri euch beiden! :m

...vorallem #r für's sportliche zurücksetzen!!!! find ich richtig gut!


----------



## Zanderseb (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

@ Catch-Company

  Feine Zander #r
  Wir können ja mal Gemeinsam dort strecke machen wenn du bock hast.
  Spremberg hat nicht geklappt,ich bin an anderen Gewässern dran .

  Spremberg ist ja sowiso schon fast von Abschlachtkomandows Plattgeangelt worden.|smash:   |rolleyes

  Ich sehe du angelst mit einer Leichteren Rute,also bist demzufolge nach mehr dem Rutenbewegtem Twistern angehörig.find ich gut#6

  @ Mr Boilie

  Ich werde bestimmt am Freitag mal mit der Spinnrute hinter dir stehen,und dich erschrecken|scardie:

  @ Ego Zocker
  Danke  #6

  @ angilla

  Danke ,  Das Zurücksetzen ist notwendig da die Bestände das abknüppeln auf dauer nicht mitmachen.|znaika:
  Alle jammern rum ,es beist schlecht.
  Ganz klar wenn es kaum noch Fische gibt und sogar die Kapitalen (der Grundstein des gesunden Bestandes) in der Pfanne landed#d
  Wir Angler müssen langsam mal umdenken, sonst fallen wir schrecklich auf die Fre...e.
 Ich wäre für ein Gesetz,das es verbietet Fische ab einer bestimmten größe zu entnehmen.Doch das ist ein sehr schwiriges und sensiebles Thema.#t
 |sagnix mehr


----------



## peterSbizarre (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

@zanderseb
du bist ein echter gewässerbiologe!


----------



## Zanderseb (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Nein! bin ich nicht
    Doch es liegt doch auf der Hand.
    Ich habe mich auch ausführlich mit Mathias Fuhrmann darüber unerhalten.
    Er ist der gleichen Meinung ,und Praktiziert in seinen Boddentouren fast ausschlieslich C & R.
    Jedoch ist ein Abendbrot Hecht der kleineren sorte immer drinn,und sollte es auch sein.
 Zitat von Mathias
 zu lesen auf der seite  www.Bodden-angeln.de/wir.htm
 Ab....Bewustsein über unser Handen #6l


----------



## catch-company (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

@Zanderseb

Kein Problem mit der gemeinsamen Tour, wenn wir mal auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner in puncto Termin kommen.

Benutze zum normalen Gufieren die Sportex Spin 4, eine recht harte Rute und bin eher ein Anhänger der Spinnfischergilde, welche den Gummifisch aktiv über die Rute führt.
Ich greife jedoch je nach Witterungsbedingungen (z.B. Starkwind) auch auf andere bekannte Führungsstile zurück. Als erfolgreicher Spinnfischer muss man flexibel bleiben!

Ich fische zudem auch sehr gern mit leichtem Gerät auf Barsch, Rapfen und Co. und teste bestimmte Prototypen von Ruten bevor diese in Serienproduktion gehen.

Thema "Spremberger-Stausee-Knüppel-Mafia" ist leider nicht so angenehm.
Ich plädiere genau wie Du für selektive Entnahme und überwiegendes Catch & Release und bin kein Verfechter der beiden Extremen Seiten  .

Grüße

Robert


----------



## Zanderseb (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

@ Catch Compeny

 Super Beitrag #6

 Besser kann man es nicht sagen,du hast den Daumen drauf.#6#6#6

 Mit dem Termin....mmmmmm...
 Wo lebst du denn ?
 Ich könnte mal zu dir donnern und dann fährst du weiter zum Angelplatz(Plätze)
 Du bist dann der Guide.
 Ob es dieses Jahr noch was wird weiß ich nicht.
 Weil ich Anglerisch auch mit "Terminen" voll bin.
 Aber das wird schon was..irgendwann.
 So jetzt aber wieder Aktuelle Raubfischbilder....Macht ma was Jungs#h


----------



## peterSbizarre (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*



			
				Zanderseb schrieb:
			
		

> Doch es liegt doch auf der Hand.
> Ich habe mich auch ausführlich mit Mathias Fuhrmann darüber unerhalten.


was liegt auf der hand?
und wer ist mathias fuhrmann? ist der denn gewässerbiologe?


----------



## Aal (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir. Ich denke mal , dass der herbst eine der besten Angelzeiten überhaupt ist. Auf Hecht war ich schon etwas länger nicht mehr los. Aber letzte Woche ist mir ein Zander abgerissen letzte Woche- auf Gummifisch. Ansonsten bin ich im Herbst erst selten zum Angeln gekommen. Heute Mittag hab ich ein paar Brassen gefangen beim Stippen.


----------



## Zanderseb (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Schade Pfiff

 Ich habe schon öfters bemerkt das deine Knoten manchmal sofort reißen.
 Ich habe dir doch einen  gezeigt....

 Oder ist die Twizzlung aufgegangen???
 Wenn ja,dann min 1.5 cm lang machen.das hält sicher#6


----------



## the doctor (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Na Jungs! 

Werde am Samstag mal wieder los ziehen.Mal schauen ob`s en super Bericht wird:q ! Werde mal Samstag früh komplett Holland abklappern:q .
Wir werden erst mal dort hin fahren, wo wir letzten Monat die Barsche gefangen haben...anschliessend dann eventuel einen kleinen Kanal abklappern.
Mal schauen, letztlich hat sich dort überhaupt nichts getan, bis auf ein paar nachlaufende Barsche.
Biher hat sich die Faulenzermethode noch nicht den Fischen überzeugen lassen|kopfkrat 
Aber ich werde es weiter probieren#6 

Wie schauts denn bei euch aus?


----------



## Ghanja (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*



> die twislung ist aufgegangen


Sehr zu empfehlen sind knotenlose Wirbel. Verwende ich ausschließlich und sie haben noch nie versagt.

Update: habe mal zwei Fotos angehängt. Nummer 1 sind zwei Varianten von Wirbeln und Nummer 2 ist das knotenlose Verbindungsstück zw. Vorfach und Hauptschnur.


----------



## Stefaal (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*



			
				Ghanja schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr zu empfehlen sind knotenlose Wirbel. Verwende ich ausschließlich und sie haben noch nie versagt.



Kann ich nur bestätigen! War letztes mal mit Ghanja unterwegs und er hat mir die knotenlosen gezeigt! Hab mich gleich damit eingedeckt. Einfach nur praktisch!


----------



## catch-company (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

@Zanderseb
Wohne derzeit in Berlin und fahre halt immer zur Oder.
Bin aber auch öfters an der Elbe unterwegs. Es wird schon klappen mit dem gemeinsamen Trip. Wollte diese Jahr nochmal nach MD an die Elbe, wenn es sich terminlich einrichten lässt. Und wenn's mit uns nicht dieses Jahr klappt dann halt im nächsten, müsssen ja nicht in Panik verfallen! :q 

Hier mal von mir ein paar Bilder vom gestrigen Oder-Trip.

Trotz strahlend blauem Himmel und glasklarem Wasser konnte ich 2 Zander und endlich mal wieder einen schönen über-80 cm-Hecht fangen. Nebenbei hatte ich noch eine Fehlattacke von einem starken Hecht auf Z-Blinker, welche ich im klaren Wasser wunderbar sehen konnte.

Grüße

Robert vom Catch-Company Team


----------



## Joka (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

hallo

 sollte man bei den no knots Verbindungen die Schnur nicht mindestens 4 oder 5 mal rumwickeln?

 auf dem Bild sieht das nach nur einmal aus. #c


----------



## Ghanja (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*



> hallo
> 
> sollte man bei den no knots Verbindungen die Schnur nicht mindestens 4 oder 5 mal rumwickeln?
> 
> auf dem Bild sieht das nach nur einmal aus.


Die Schnur wickle ich sogar 7x herum. Beim Stahl reicht 3x, da es nicht rutscht (auf dem einen Bild ist er allerdings nur 2x gewickelt ... - sorry  )


----------



## Interesierter (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

@ Pfiffie79

Gibts schon einen neuen Termin bzw. ist schon was geplant? Ich komme dieses Wochende leider nicht ans Wasser, bin ganz schön erkältet.  :c


----------



## Joka (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*



			
				Ghanja schrieb:
			
		

> Die Schnur wickle ich sogar 7x herum. Beim Stahl reicht 3x, da es nicht rutscht (auf dem einen Bild ist er allerdings nur 2x gewickelt ... - sorry  )


 
 kein Problem,wollte nur mal nachgefragt haben |supergri


----------



## Zanderseb (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Hallo Leute.
 Zum Thema Knotenlos.
 Kenn ich auch schon lang,doch ich find sie beim Spinnangeln Störend.

 @ Pfiffie

 |supergri|supergri  E.T. Alarm |supergri|supergri
 Hält einen ganz schön auf trapp son teil,kann ich nur bestätigen.

 So ich war mal wieder weiter weg.
 An der Zanderkant-Ost und Nebengewässer.
 Also ich muss sagen ,dass die Fische zur Zeitüberhaupt nicht richtig beißen wollen.
 13 Stunden Spinnangeln brachten mir einen Rapfen aus der Elbe, und einen Zander aus einem Baggersee.
 Meine beiden Nachtansitze blieben unbelohnt.
 Alle Angler die ich traf (viele kennen mich,aus diversen begegnungen)
 Fingen nicht einen Fisch.
 Sogar die Karpfenangler Blankten ,und fingen nichts#c

 Die meisten schieben es aufs Schaltjahr...na ja|rolleyes

 Ich weiß nicht was mit den Elbfischen los ist..oder gibt es kaum noch welche?

 Denoch möchte ich euch die beiden hart erkämpften Räuber nicht vorenthalten.
 Der 55 cm Zander nahm einen Gummilatschen|supergri
 in greller Farbe bei klarem Wasser und Sonnenschein.
 Ein anzeichen dafür das er nicht aus Hunger sondern aus Schockreitz gebissen hatte.
 Denn alle Versuche mit angepassten Ködern blieben Erfolglos.|bla:

 zuerst der Rapfen,und die Zanderkant-Ost










 Nun der Zander,der auf den Gummilatschen biss.
 Jetzt im Herbst sind kleine Köder bei weitem unerfolgreicher.
 Also drauf mit den Megaködern.#6














 Sieht toll aus wa?


----------



## Ghanja (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*



> Zum Thema Knotenlos.
> Kenn ich auch schon lang,doch ich find sie beim Spinnangeln Störend.


Das musst du mir mal erklären ...  |kopfkrat


----------



## the doctor (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Das Wetter am Wochenende war verdammt gut.
Ich denke mal das ist einer der Gründe warum sich dieses Wochenende kaum etwas getan hat.
Ich war auch am Samstag 10 std. gufieren und hatte nicht einen Biss.
Selbst die Barschplätze waren nicht zu knacken.

Alles komisch! Bei uns an der Talsperre findet man die Fische nur weit draussen, die Buchten zeigen auf dem Echolot gar keinen Fisch.
Aber wieso???


----------



## kanalbulle (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Alles komisch! Bei uns an der Talsperre findet man die Fische nur weit draussen, die Buchten zeigen auf dem Echolot gar keinen Fisch.
> Aber wieso???


deshalb - ich lach mich schief :q


----------



## Ghanja (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Bei uns läuft es momentan auch etwas schleppend. War gestern für ca. 3 Stunden unterwegs und habe mich mit nervigem Wind abgekämpft. Außer einem Biß auf einen 20er Slottie konnte ich allerdings nichts verbuchen. Morgen Nachmittag gehts evtl. wieder raus ...
Offtopic: Bin gerade im AB-Chat ...  :q


----------



## Pfiffie79 (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

also an sonne oder so liegt es meiner meinung nach nicht, da ich auch schon diese woche bei schlechteren wetter gufiert habe und da hat sich auch nichts getan.


sagen wir es ist das herbstloch.

oder ide annahme das die fische weit drausen und tief stehen wegen der ständigen Luftdruckschwankungen halt ich auch für möglich, da ich vormittags (bei beissenden zandern) feststellen konnte das sich ab 10 uhr nichts mehr tut.
und die letzten zwei mal sagar früh auch nicht mehr.


----------



## the doctor (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*



			
				kanalbulle schrieb:
			
		

> deshalb - ich lach mich schief :q


Jo, so ein Schwachsinn:q


----------



## Flash217 (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Also ich kann nicht klagen. War zuletzt am Dienstag für 1 1/2 Stunden weg. Mein Vater wollte mit dem Hund am Hennesee gehen und hat mich gefragt ob er mich mitnehmen soll, dass ich in der Zeit ein bisschen angeln kann. Ok hatte ja eh nichts besseres zu tun. Beim vorletzten Wurf dann ein Biss. Hähhh???? Was is das denn??? Was silbernes wild springendes??? Eine 43cm lange Seeforelle hatte sich meinen 4er Mepps Comet am Stahlvorfach geschnappt. Ein echt unerwarteter, aber toller Fang!

 Gruß Dennis


----------



## Zanderseb (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

@ Pfiffie
 An den Luftdruckschwankungen kann es liegen.
 Oder ganz einfach, es waren nicht genug Fische da.

 Obwol 14 Buhnen ohne Zander schon heftig ist.

 Aber nichts desto trotz war es wieder ein recht schöner Angeltag.
 wie sagt ein Kumpel von mir immer so schön:

"Lieber ein schlechter Angeltag, als ein guter Arbeitstag"

 :q...........................:q.....................................:q.


----------



## Mr. Boilie (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

@Zanderseb#c Also ich hab ja gar nicht so richtig geblankt. Da meinste wol eher Marco und Andre?
Hatte immerhin hatte zwei Bisse ne olle Bleie und nen Carp von ca. 10 Pfund im
Uferbereich vergeigt.:v 

Übrigens wär hat den zwei Bisse bei dem mit dem Futterboot ausgebrachten Ruten nicht mitbekommen weil er labern war?;+


Wir könnten ja ab Mittwoch ma jeden Tag füttern fahren und am Sonntag ne Session dort machen über den Tag #6an deinem Zandergewässer!!!!


----------



## Zanderseb (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

@ Mr.Boilie
   Jo Robert.
   können wir tun.

   Am Sonntag veranstalte ich doch mit meiner Ortsgruppe ein Gruppenspinnangeln an diesem Gewässer.
   Das steht seit Januar fest,und lässt sich nicht mehr ändern.
   Ich werde mich da etwas zurück halten,damit niemand auf den Zanderbestand aufmerksam wird.
 Denn wenn alle wind davon bekommen,machen die das recht kleine Gewässer im nu platt.Indem sie Köderfische an den Spots auslegen.|rolleyes
   Dan wäre mein ständiges zurücksetzen umsonst gewesen.

   Aber deine Karpfen können wir mal anfüttern gehen,ich habe im Sommer dort große gesehen.|bla:

  @ Catch Compeny

  Tolle fänge von der Oder.
  Respekt
  An der Elbe sieht es mau aus...sehr mau#c



   @ All
   Wo bleiben eure Raubfische???
   Der Herbst ist im vollen gange.obwol es zur Zeit eher schlecht beißt.


----------



## chris479 (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Tach Leute!

Ich schulde Euch noch nen Bericht über das Guiding mit Uli Beyer.
War richtig klasse und ENDLICH hab ich meinen ersten, bzw. meine ersten beiden Zander gefangen, dazu noch einen FETTEN Barsch und jede Menge vorsichtiger Bisser, die ich leider nicht haken konnte.
Die Biester scheinen momentan recht vorsichtig zu sein.

Naja, ich würd ja gern nen längeren Beitrag incl. Bildern posten, aber leider hab ich keinen Plan, wie man hier Bilder einstellt. |kopfkrat #c 
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen??

Viele Grüße

Chris


----------



## Flash217 (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Gehe gleich nochma für 2 Stunden los. Dann gibts hoffentlich wieder was zu posten :q.

 Gruß Dennis


----------



## Flash217 (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Hey Petri Heil!
 Ja bei mir tat sich heute 2 Stunden lang gar nix! Noch nichtmal ein Anfasser! War aber echt scheisse heute mit dem vielen Wind und der relativ starken Strömung. Naja bald geht ja für nen paar Tage annen Rhein. Ma sehen ob ich da ENDLICH meinen ersten Zander überlisten kann. 

 Gruß Dennis


----------



## Zanderseb (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Mensch Pfiffie 
 ein fettes Petri Heil von mir für deinen sehr schönen Hecht:g #6

 Hast du den auf den Stint gehabt,oder den Gummilatschen den ich Empfohlen hatte??

 Der 56 er ist doch auch top,man muß sich über jeden Fisch freuen.

 Die anderen Spinnangler hatten nichts??
 Da siehst du doch mal wie gut die Methode am richtigen Gerät alles übertrifft.:g

 wat hasten mit den Hechten gemacht?

 Ich glaube mit Zandern wird es dort nicht so rosig sein,denn der Hecht hat dort bestimmt wegen des klaren Wassers und dem Kraut die idealeren Lebensbedingungen.
 #h

 Ach ja Wieso setzt du immer die Kotzenden Smileys????


----------



## Adrian* (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

ej ej ist das auf dem letzten bild nich en attractor???


----------



## Enny (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

@Pfiffie79 das gibt ein fettes Petri Heil von mir  #6  Über 80 i's ein Traummaß  #h


----------



## Zanderseb (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Na dann Pfiffie ,sach ich mal guten Appetiet.

 Du hast es dir auch verdient.
 die Stunden bei dem Wind.....

 Du hast mir doch schon mal Bewiesen das du Köpfchen hast#6

 Und hecht ist sehr lecker.

 Von dem könnt ihr ein Sonntagsfamilyfestessen machen:q

 Also,was den nun ..ich denk du hast den großen auf den Slottie gefangen..oder doch auf Jörgs Stint???
 Klär dat ma|uhoh:


----------



## Pfiffie79 (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

also nochmal.

der 56er auf slotti farbe glitterperch
der 81er auf alias Jörg Stint...leider jetzt kaputt...habe aber noch zwei


ich denke aber da ich an der stelle mit dem stint angefangen habe das er genausogut auf den glitterperch gegangen wäre, da die hechte dort auch sehr gerne slottis nehmen. aber wie gesagt man ist ja auf zander aus gewesen und müste bei den hechte schon fast vom beifang reden, obwohl es für mich absolut kein beifang ist.


----------



## Ghanja (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Auch von mir ein schönes Petri ...  :q


----------



## chris479 (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Hallo?#h #h 

Hört mich jemand? lol

Habe es gestern das erste Mal an unserem Vereinssee auf Zander mit GuFi und der erlernten Technik probiert, Ergebnis:
2 Bisse in 45min, davon ein Fehlbiss und ein 71er, wohlgenährter Zander!:q 

Wie gesagt: kA, wie man hier Bilder einstellt.

Viele Grüße

Chris

P.S.: Gratulation zu dem schönen Hecht, Pfiffie!!#6


----------



## Locke (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Joouupp, Petri zum Hecht, Pfiffie #6



			
				Zanderseb schrieb:
			
		

> Und hecht ist sehr lecker.


Kann mich dem nur anschliessen. Hab selber noch keinen Esox gefangen, gegessen schon!  Wirklich leggä der Fisch



			
				Pfiffie schrieb:
			
		

> ich traue es mich fast garnicht zu sagen was ich damit gemacht habe


Keinen Grund zur Rechtfertigung, der war maßig und Du kannst stolz darauf sein.
Guten Hunger.

Gruss Locke


----------



## Ghanja (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*



> Wie gesagt: kA, wie man hier Bilder einstellt.


Anbei mal die Screenshots dazu.

1) Wenn du einen Beitrag verfasst - einfach weiter runter scrollen. Dort findest du den Button "Anhänge verwalten" - klicken.

2) Im neuen fenster kannst du deine dateien hochladen. Hier "Browse" klicken und sich zu deinem Bild auf deinem Rechner durcharbeiten.

3) Nach erfolgtem Upload bekommst du nochmals die Infos, ob alles geklappt hat. Manchmal sind die Bild zu groß -> verkleinern. Danach Fenster schließen und ganz normal den beitrag abschicken ...  #h


----------



## Basti 88 (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Hallo Leute, Ich war gestern auf Hecht.

Angekommen am See stieg ich in mein Schlauchboot und fuhr auf den See raus.

Nach dem Ankern, die Rute raus und musste auch nicht lange warten dann kam ein Böser Wind auf, so böse das die Anker mich nicht hielten und ich ans andere Ufer gedrückt wurde.#d 

Ich also raus aus dem Boot und mit Angelzeug und Boot und so, Richtung Auto.



Da aufgeben nicht in frage kommt, habe ich mich entschlossen zu einem anderen See zu fahren der windgeschützt ist. Dort angekommen steht schon ein Altes zusammengenageltes Boot am Ufer mit Ruder, Anker und nicht mal eine Kette oder ein Schloss. 

Also dachte ich mir (Ein Boot für Jedermann)ich stieg ein und fuhr los.

Eine halbe Stunde später konnte ich einen kleinen Hecht von 65cm landen und zurücksetzen.

Und nach einer weiteren Stunde konnte ich noch einen mittleren von 80cm und 3200g fangen.#h


----------



## Reisender (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Schöner Hecht, 

aber deine Kamara ist kaputt , oder hast du nicht wenn die akku leer, das neue datum eingestellt?


----------



## Pfiffie79 (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Petry chris. da hat sich ja dein guiding schon fast gelohnt. beim ersten angeln mit erlernter technik erfolgreich. Super.


----------



## Basti 88 (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Schöner Hecht,
> 
> aber deine Kamara die ist Kaputt#d #d #d


Nein die ist nicht Kaputt aber mit Selbstauslöser ist das so eine sache.


----------



## Basti 88 (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Sorry wegen dem Datum aber immer wenn die Baterie alle ist muß ich das Datum neu einstellen .naja habe ich wohl vergessen.


----------



## gismowolf (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Hallo Basti 88!
Freut mich,daß Du trotz Streß auch zum Fischen kommst!Gratuliere zu Deinen Hechten!!
 #h #g #6


----------



## Zanderseb (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Petri auch von mir.

 Die 80 iger sind los....|supergri

 Schöne färbung der gute.

 .....ein kleiner 65 er.....#t

 Also ein 65  er ist auch schon ein schöner Fisch,dass sollte man nie unterschätzen.

 Ich Angelte Heut an einem kleinen Teich auf Hecht,denn ich hatte keine Zeit und lus weiter weg zu fahren.

 Und ich fing auch Promt einen 37 cm Hecht auf einen 12 cm Slotti in Rotauge.:g

 Ansonsten ging nichts ,OK war ja auch nur ne halbe Stunde.


----------



## chris479 (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Danke Ghanja!

Ich versuch dann jetzt mal, Euch meinen Zander von Dienstag zu zeigen.

Heute war ich übrigens am Rhein unterwegs. Mind. 5,6 schöne Bisse hatte ich, aber keiner wollte hängen bleiben!!  
Mein Slotti war total durchlöchert!
Ich vermute, dass es am starken Wind lag, der mir einen Bogen in die Schnur blies und dieser Bogen dämpfte dann den Anschlag. Ne andere Erklärung fällt mir dazu nicht ein. Naja, dumm gelaufen. Aber immerhin hatte ich ein paar gute Bisse - es geht also auch im Rhein bei mir voran. 
Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein kleines Quentchen Glück!

Viele Grüße

Chris

Auch, hätte ich fast vergessen:
Der Tour-Bericht von Uli Beyer selbst verfasst incl. Fangfotos:
http://www.angeln.de/gewaesser-reisen/guides/uli/08-10-04/bericht.htm
Dort sieht man auch, wie sich der schöne Hecht meines Angelkollegens an ihm gerächt hat. Irgendwie hatte der keine Lust auf nen Fototermin.|supergri


----------



## Ghanja (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Hier evtl. noch ein paar Tips, um die Bissausbeute zu maximieren:
- Zusatzdrillinge verwenden
- Jigs mit Fastgrip-Haken einsetzen
- Rutespitze muss in WIndrichtung zeigen, um besseren Köderkontakt zu halten


----------



## STeVie (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Hier mein erster Hecht, gefangen im Kinzigstausee:


----------



## Pfiffie79 (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Hey supi stevie. Der Hecht scheint fast das eizu sein was zur Zeit richtig gut läuft. Ich war gestern auch auf Zanderpürsch und konnte (nur) einen Hecht von 68cm landen. Gefreut hab ich mich trotzdem obwohls nich mein zielfisch war.



Also Petry Stevie.|supergri


----------



## Interesierter (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

@ Pfiffie79

Wieder gut zuhause angekommen? Haben gestern mit Köderfisch auch nichts mehr gefangen. Mein Kumpel ist seit 8 Uhr jetzt auch mit dem Boot auf dem Wasser, mal sehen obs vom Boot wirklich besser geht.


----------



## chris479 (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

@Ghanja:

Danke für die Tipps. Fastgrip Haken hatte ich drauf. Zusatzdrillinge hab ich versucht - das gab aber leider nur Hänger/Abrisse.
Aber wie meinst Du das mit der Rutenspitze in Windrichtung? Bei mir kam der Wind genau seitlich und wenn ich dann die Spitze in Windrichtung halte, hab ich doch immer noch das Problem mit dem Schnurbogen oder hab ich da jetzt nen Denkfehler?

Viele Grüße

Chris


----------



## Ghanja (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Ja, einen Bogen gibts nach wie vor, aber die Schnur läuft dann eher in einer "geraden" Linie. Wenn du die Spitze gegen den Wind hältst, hast du ja so gesehen ab der Spitze einen Knick. 

Beispiel:
Wind kommt von rechts -> Spitze nach links halten
Wind kommt von links -> Spitze nach rechts halten

Es ist so einfach, die Schnur auf Spannung zu halten bzw. den Kontakt zum Köder aufrecht zu erhalten.


----------



## chris479 (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Ach so meinst Du das. Ich dachte zuerst, Du meinst: GEGEN den Wind halten. Aber Du hast ja geschrieben in Windrichtung. Hab ich erst nicht geschnallt, lol.|supergri 

OK, das probier ich demnächst mal aus. Danke für den Tipp!!!


----------



## Zanderseb (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Hallo Liebe Raubfischfreunde.

  @ Crhis 
  Petri :m
  War der Baggersee mit Rheinverbindung??Oder habt ihr das Boot umgesetzt?
  Wo lag denn der schöne See??

  Heute war das Vereinsspinnangeln an einer nahe gelegenen Talsperre.

  Doch ich als Vorsitzender war sehr Enttäuscht über die rare Teilnahmebegeisterung.(Jungs dat gibt ein Nachspiel |krach
  Denn von 31 mann kahmen gerade mal 2 .
  Der früherere Vorzitzende und mein Kumpel der Schmied.|wavey:

  Wir angelten 2 geschlgene Stunden ohne Biss.
  Ich beschloss es im tiefen mit einem 15 cm Slottershad S in Gliter Perch zu versuchen.
  Ich hielt mich zäh auch einer stelle.
  Und ich wurde Belohnt.:k
 Ein 54 cm und ein 58 cm Zander waren so von dem ständig Vorbeitaumelnden Gufi genervt ,dass sie ihn wegstoßen wollten und dabei am Zusatzdrilling hängen blieben.:g

  Den einen konnte ich auf grund seiner Verletzungen nicht Releasen#t.
  Der andere Schaffts aber bestimmt

  Meine Angelkameraden gingen leider Leer aus.





  Das Wort aus der Hand rutschen gibt es bei mir nicht,ich stehe offen zu meinem Handeln!





 Der war schön.doch leider Verletzt,denn er haute sich im Drill den Jighaken von außen in die Kiemen er hing ja nur am Zusatzdriling.





  ein toller aber dennoch zäher Tag.
  @ All Petri Heil,der Raubfischherbst läuft langsam richtig an.


----------



## Pfiffie79 (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Petry Seb! Da hast du ja mal wieder glück gehabt.

Trotzdem denke ich das alles noch sehr sehr verhalten ist, vielleicht liegt es daran das noch eventuell ne warmperiode bis mitte november rein ansteht und sich die Fische zur zeit einfach net wohl fühlen.


----------



## Pete (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

jau...ich kanns auch noch mit gummi...man, was hab ich diesen ersten stachelritter herbeigesehnt...mein erster spreezander...nun ja, mit 51 cm kein riese, aber der anfang ist gemacht... sohnemann matti, mein treuer "geräteguide" und kescherreicher war stolz wie bolle...




insgesamt kann man sagen: die spreezander kommen...einige angler konnten schon in der vergangenen woche dort bis zu fünf exemplare auf die schuppen legen...


----------



## chris479 (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

@Zanderseb:

Ja, der Baggersee hatte Rhein-(bzw. Waal-)verbindung. Er lag unmittelbar hinter der niederländischen Grenze. Ich weiß nur nicht mehr wie er heißt - müsst ich nochmal auf der Karte nachschauen.
Glückwunsch zu den schönen Fischen - Du fänst aber auch unter den widrigsten Bedingungen! |supergri 
Bei uns am Vereinssee ging gestern morgen gar nix. Ein Zupfer am frühen Morgen in der Dunkelheit und danach war Schicht.
Morgen werd ich wohl mal wieder den Rhein angehen. Mal sehen, was da drin ist.

@Pete:
Auch Dir Petri zu dem Fang: Ist doch ein wunderbarer Zander!!|supergri 



Ach und nochwas an alle:
Bei unserer Tour am 08.10. stellten wir fest, dass der Rhein noch 17° (!!) Wassertemperatur hatte. Ist ja recht viel für die Jahreszeit. Vielleicht sind unsere glitschigen Freunde deshalb momentan noch etwas pingelig!|kopfkrat |supergri 

Petri an alle!

Chris


----------



## Zanderseb (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

@ Pfiffie79

  Das hat nix mit der Jahreszeitumstellung zu tun.
  Du musst nur jetzt anders angeln als im Sommer.
  Tiefe stellen,große Köder,weniger Bleigewicht und dadurch langsamerer Führung.
 Der Stoffwechsel der Fische verlangsamt sich zunehmend,sodass ein zu schnell geführter Köder nicht mehr richtig verfolgbar für die Fische ist.

 Ich hatte bei unserem letzten treffen bemerkt das du sehr schnell Gufierst,und dein Köder eine große strecke bis zum nächsten auftippen zurüchlegt.
  Also ....tempo runter, macht faule Fische munter.:g

  @ Pete

  Petri zu deinem Gummizander. tolles Bild

  Du sagst der Zander ist in der Spree im kommen???
  Wenn ihr wollt das er auch weiterhin im kommen bleibt dann ,schlagt sie nicht ab!!!!
  Um himmels willen so wird das nichts mit dem Bestand.
  Sag das bitte deinen mitanglern,die 3 stück am Tag fangen.
 Nutzt die Zanderschwämme aus um die Spree in den kommenden Jahren Explodieren zu lassen sonst ist der Spuck schneller wieder Vorbei als euch lieb ist!

  @ Chris

  Scheint ein toller See zu sein
  Vor allem jetzt im Herbst,wenn die Znader vom Fluß in den See ziehen

  Na ,jetzt weist du wie es mit Gumiködern geht,Ulli hat dich Bestimmt mit wissen vollgepumt.|bla: |supergri

 Gester Abend war ich nochmal los um ein wenig auf zu Gufieren.
 Ich ging aufgrnd der einsetzenden Dämmerung mit dem Flußkönig ran.
 Also auf shockreitz.
 Die Hechte lieben Shockfarben:g
 Na gut groß war ja nicht,aber dennoch freute ich mich über den Sonntags Esox.Aus dem kleinen Vereinstümpel.
 Danke an den Ansitzangler für das Bild.


----------



## Adrian* (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

@Zanderseb

ist das da oben en Attractor in Fluo Grün??


----------



## Ghanja (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Nicht alles, was leuchtet muss von P.B. sein ...  |supergri 
Ist wohl ein Slottershad "S" mit Farbschema "Flußkönig" (zumindest auf dem Hechtbild).


----------



## Pfiffie79 (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

so ist es ghanja. eigentlich sofort zu erkennen, wenn man sogar noch überlegt das das farbmuster gelb oben und rot unten bei profiblinker nicht gibt.

zum anderen sind alle attractoren von profiblinker oben rund und nicht platt.

viele grüße aus Jena


----------



## Case (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Na ich hab schon befürchtet ich könnte nie was in diesen Thread posten. Aber heut hatte ich tatsächlich mal die Kamera bei. 
Bild1.
Nach vielen Stunden laufen und werfen endlich mal ein 69er auf Wobbler

Bild2
Der 87er meines Angelkollegen, den ich zum ersten Mal  dieses Jahr am Wasser gesehen habe. Petri Heil.!!

Case


----------



## Zanderseb (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Petri Case!
  Schöne kerle!

  Aber wenn ihr zu zweit am Wasser wart,wieso habt ihr denn dann keine ordentlichen Bilder gemacht????#c

  Oder seit ihr nicht Fotogen:q


----------



## STeVie (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Mein erster Zander (haben ja manche schon gesehen)

66cm und 6 Pfund


----------



## Case (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*



> Aber wenn ihr zu zweit am Wasser wart,wieso habt ihr denn dann krinr ordentlichen Bilder gemacht????



Haben Wir.!
Aber wir wollen keine Diskusionen loslösen.

Case


----------



## Zanderseb (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Los her mit den Bildern Case!
 wer soll schon darüber diskutieren#c

 In der Wiese liegende Fische sind nach den Badezimmerbildern mit die schrecklichsen.:q


----------



## Case (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Ok, meins kommt rein.

Case


----------



## BigBen (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

War gestern am Rhein-Herne-Kanal nachdem 4 Stunden nix ging und es langsam angefangen hat zu dämmern bin ich mal zur Spundwand gegangen und was soll ich sagen es raubte was direkt unter meinen Füßen , also schnell den kleinen Zocker runtergelassen und das war das Ergebnis innerhalb von 5 min.  


Barsch mit 47cm und 3 Pfund








und einer Barsch mit 42cm und 2 Pfund






Das war mal wieder ein schöner Angeltag :l 

MfG

Ben


----------



## Rednaz (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Das ist ja ganz BIG !! -Ben 

Petri! Schöne Brummerchen!


----------



## Reisender (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Alter schwede was für ein klasse barsch, das muß ich nach schweden Faxen,#h 
da alle immer sagen, bei uns gibt es keine großen!!!!!!#h 

auf was hast du denn gefangen ???? auf boilie:q :q

änderund:::: sorry gerade gelesen, war so beeindruckt, aber was für ein zocker??


----------



## BigBen (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Ist ein kleiner 5 cm Zocker mit 7 gramm Gewicht


----------



## Enny (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

@ BigBen  Was in Gottes Namen i's den daaaas ?  :q  Fettes Petri  #6 

Na Pfiffie , Du scheinst es ja richtig ernst zu nehmen mit dem Zander und der Kiste Bier   Ich hab bisher auch noch keinen verhaften können. Morgen gehts aber nochmal los  #: Übrigends Dein Hecht würde gut in meine Pfanne passen... Petri Pfiffie  #6


----------



## Zanderseb (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

@ Case
 na siehst du,sieht doch super aus

 @ Big Ben

 Aller größtes Petri Heil zu diesem doch recht ausergewöhlichen Fang.
 ein 47 er und ein 42 er sind schon eine klasse für sich.#6

 @ Pfiffie

 Petri 
 Man ,und so wenig Graß nur:q

 Aber man sieht das man im Herbst vor großen Ködern nicht zurück schrecken sollte.

 So damit ich auch mal graßen kann:q

 Zander 59 cm auf Wiese ( schreckliches Bild,aber schöner Fisch)
 Ich bin kalt auch viel zu oft allein am Wasser:c


----------



## Pete (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

hi, seb...meinst du das nur, weil mein fisch den weg in die bratpfanne gefunden hat?
den ersten zander, den ich seit jahren in der spree gefangen habe, habe ich mir sehr wohl schmecken lassen...die deibel aber, die in den letzten jahren allerding hier schindluder getrieben haben und nach berichten anderer die kleinen 40er zander massenhaft in plastefässern nach hause gekarrt haben, die gehören an den pranger...
wenn ich soetwas beobachten sollte, dann können die leute mit nem entsprechenden spruch meinerseits rechnen...die zanderpopulation ist hier übrigens schon in den letzten fünf jahren explodiert...20 und mehr fische konnte man pro tag an den haken bekommen, wenn man denn im nov./dez. den richtigen tag erwischt hatte...ich habs erst letztes jahr so richtig mitbekommen...meine angeltrips dorthin waren bis dato immer zu früh im jahr und womöglich deshalb nie richtig von erfolg gekrönt...


----------



## Regentaucher (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Da macht der Mann auf ganz bescheiden und dabei zockte er mal eben ganz lässig 2 Hammer Barsche!!!

Ein dickes Petri an Ben :m 

meiner einer würde sich ein 2tes Loch im Popo freuen :q


----------



## peterSbizarre (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

@pfiffie&zanderseb

ihr beiden seid echt die helden!
nix gegen zandersebs fotothread(der ist wirklich gelungen!#6 ), aber wenn er andauernd leute für c&r missionieren will sollte er auch wissen wie man die fische behandelt:
1. die fische könnt ihr nur ins gras legen wenn dieses auch wirklich klitschnass ist. ansonsten nimmt die schleimhaut schaden!
2. nach dem drill ist der fisch erschöpft und braucht sauerstoff. deshalb muss er nach höchstens 30sekunden wieder ins wasser zurück!
3. ich glaube kaum dass ihr 1. und 2. bei den beiden zuletzt forografierten fischen eingehalten habt.
4. sollte zanderseb unter den umständen damit aufhören zu behaupten er tue dem raubfischbestand eines gewässers durch seine c&r-praxis einen gefallen. die wirklichen auswirkungen sind eher ungewiss... #c


----------



## Zanderseb (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Ich weiß wie ich Fische zu behandeln habe!
 Mehr sage ich in diesem falle nicht!

 Obwol deine Bemerkung völlig richtig ist.


----------



## BigBen (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

@ Regentaucher 

meinst Du was ich gemacht habe als der Brummer im Kescher war das war schon nen kleiner Freudentanz *gg*


----------



## peterSbizarre (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

@zanderseb





			
				Zanderseb schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß wie ich Fische zu behandeln habe!


klar niemand würde das bestreiten. im grunde weiss das ja jeder angler. selbst die angler die am forellensee ihren fang in einen kleinen setzkescher packen wissen ganz genau was sie tun...
aber selbst für angler wie dich die genau wissen wie man einen (unverletzten)fisch möglichst schonend und schnell zurück ins wasser befördert kann c&r nicht zur regel werden.
fakt ist nämlich, dass ich vor einigen jahren im juli einen zander(~55cm) auf einen kleinen spinner gefangen habe. der fisch war nicht verletzt, also habe ich ihn nach kurzem abhaken und messen zurückgesetzt. 
2 tage später habe ich dann den gleichen fisch tot in einer uferzone aufgefunden. 
weswegen der fisch nach dem zurücksetzen gestorben ist bleibt unklar. auffällig war nur dass der fisch während des drills ungewöhnlich wenig gegenwähr leistete, zudem war sein konditionsfaktor eher mäßig.
die entscheidung ob ein fisch zurücksetzbar ist oder nicht ist also nie eindeutig zu treffen und hängt von vielen faktoren ab. 
als erfahrener angler wie du kann man die entscheidung treffen und verantworten. aber neulinge können das sicherlich nicht.  
deshalb meine ich solltest du das c&r nicht immer, immer wieder bei jeder gelegenheit aufgreifen. (die angler die in der lage sind es sinnvoll anzuwenden kennen es wahrscheinlich sowieso schon).

PS: entschuldigung dass ich deinen thread zerstöre zanderseb! aber das musste jetzt leider wieder sein.#t  vielleicht komme ich samstag zum angeln. falls ich etwas fange werde ich versuchen es zu fotografieren und in deinen thread zu stellen. versprochen! #6 
falls das nicht klappen sollte, machst du auch einen Raubfische Winter 2004-thread auf?


----------



## Zanderseb (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Jo,ist schon richtig so.

 Man sollte das Thema C&R auch nicht SO überbewerten.

 Ein generelles C&R wäre gensu so wenig sinnvoll ,wie ein auschliesliches abknüppeln.
 Man muss wie gesagt immer abwägen was und wie viel man Verwertet.


  C&R Thema ist nun....|closed:


----------



## Case (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*



> C&R Thema ist nun....closed.!


Find ich gut.! ist doch schön wenn's einen thread gibt in dem jeder seine Fänge einfach zeigen kann. Einfach so.

Case

Achja.. Gratulation zu den Barschen.. Will nur Einmal sowas fangen...


----------



## just_a_placebo (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Schöne Fische habt ihr da ja gefangen!
Vorallem auf die Barsche bin ich neidisch!!! :k 
Glückwunsch!

Vorgestern konnte ich meinen ersten Zander auf Gufi erbeuten.
60cm hatte der gute :q 
Bis jetzt habe ich alle meine Zander so um die 60cm und in der Elbe gefangen
(waren auch nur 3 |rolleyes 58-60-62 cm)

Scheint mir so, als gäbe es in der Elbe weder kleinere noch größere Zander!? #c 

Hier ist mal ein Bild von dem 58er, den ich in der Dämmerung, auf den kleinen Wobbler den man im Maul sieht gefangen habe.
(Danke an Zanderseb für den Tip!!!  )

Ich hoffe ich hab beim nächsten Mal meine Digicam dabei, damit die Bilder besser werden ;>


----------



## Pfiffie79 (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Hey placebo schönes teil. petry.

Lange nichts mehr gehört, was macht deine fahrschule?????

mit wobbler hab ich noch keinen gefangen, schade. hab ja nur einen wobbeller.:q


----------



## just_a_placebo (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Hehe, hab ja die Prüf um 3. mal verkackt ;<
Muss jetzt erstmal bin januar warten udn werd dann wohl in Riesa machen,w eil jedes mal nach Dresden fetzt irgend wie nicht.

Ich glaube ich bin nicht zum Autofahren geboren...
Bin versehentlich auf eine Busspur abgebogen und nachdem ich das gemerkt habe zögerte ich wohl noch zu lange.

Ist halt irgend wie mist.


----------



## Zanderseb (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Na Jungs? alles frisch?

 ALso Heut war der Raubfischpokal unserer Angelgruppe,der an der Talsperre Koberbach stattfand.

 Ich fing zwar 2 Zander auf Gufi,da diese aber untermaßig waren und nur maßige Fisch zählen ,gewann mein Kumpel mit einem 28 cm Barsch und einem 50 cm Zander den er mit Köfi fing.
 Die  anderen Teilnehmer blieben leider schneider.

 Also,hier meine gigantischen Zander :q |rolleyes











 Sind sie nicht süß??:k  :q:q


----------



## anguilla (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

ich war gestern auch mal wieder unterwegs...

dieser nette Geselle hat sich doch tatsächlich an meinem Gufi verirrt...


----------



## Pfiffie79 (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Petry Aquilla. Ein schönes Teil, wird wohl so richtung 70 gehen. Supi#6 



Tjia ich war wohl dann auch angeln heute, nein Gufieren:q , hihi.
Es sah am anfang garnicht so gut aus, heller Sonnenschein und mittagshitze|rolleyes , dennoch hielt mich nichts zu Hause und machte mich auch schon auf den weg.
dort angekommen wurden die ersten gufis baden geschickt, einer war der meinung er brächte ein bad auf lebenszeit, nun gut er ließ mich nicht entscheiden und badet nun bis in die ewigen jagdgründe.

alle farben wie rot, grün, chartreuse, weiß und son schnick schnack brachten bei mir keinen erfolg und somit versuchte ich das erste mal einen durchsichtigen miss shad mit blauglitter. nach 7-8 würfen an meinem halbflachwasser hotspot mit hohen standpunkt konnte ich einen schön gezeichnetten kleinen Hecht verhaften. aber seht selbst.







Nun beschloß ich auf grund des aufkommenden windes, auf die seite zu gehen wo der wind auflandig wehte da es wohl sehr warm zu sein schien und somit auch das oberflächenwasser.
dort angekommen (ich blieb bei der wahl von Blau) setzte ich auch schon die ersten würfe, nach dem 20. wurf oder so oder der 30. ich weiß net schlug ich intuitiv an, warum weiß ich bis jetzt noch nich, jedenfalls hats geklappert und es schien was dran zu sein. nach vielen kurbelumdrehungen, sah ich es auch schon ein schöner Zander und das um halb eins bei vollem sonnenschein mit dem echt unvertraunserweckten Gufi....wieder was dazugelernt. der gute war 60cm (vielleicht felten 2mm an den 60 aber ich denke das nimmt mir keiner übel wenn ich mal aufrunde) und irgendwie FETT. ich wäre am liebsten gleich ne runde schwimmen gegangen, aber stattdessen fuhr ich heim|uhoh: |rolleyes :q 

hier noch zwei schöne GRASSFOTOS (hihi Zanderseb:q )


----------



## Godfather (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Glückwunsch Pfiffie! die blauglitter Shads sind wirklich gut!


----------



## Zanderseb (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

@ Angilla
 Ein schöner dunkler Bleilochzander...stimmts?

 @ Pfiffie
 PETRI #6

 Man du legst ja ganz schön los,hättest du das ohne meinen Input auch so weit gebracht,
 mit dem Angelerfolg??
 Hast du nun endlich einen Zander aus dem Hechtgewässer gezogen?
 Oder warst du wieder in Hohenfelden?

 Glückwunsch!

 So Jungs,wundert euch bitte nicht wenn ihr nichts von mir hört in der kommenden Woche.
 Ich verbringe die nächste Woche in der Kultstadt Hamburg,um dort einigen Zandern auf den Zahn zu fühlen.
 Morgen gehts los.
 Also bis später...haut rein.#h


----------



## kanalbulle (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*



			
				Zanderseb schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verbringe die nächste Woche in der Kultstadt Hamburg,um dort einigen Zandern auf den Zahn zu fühlen.
> Morgen gehts los.


Oh, oh - jetzt können wir einpacken :c


----------



## Pfiffie79 (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Nein Seb ohne deinen input wär ich nicht so erfolgreich auf Zander und Hecht in den letzten 2 Monaten.

Da Seb schon fragte wegen C&R und aus der handfallen und so. Ich hab ihn mitgenommen und ich denke das ist auch ok so wenn man den einen oder anderen Catscht, somal 60cm noch eher das mittelmaß darstellt und keine große bedrohung für den bestand ist. somal die anderen nichts fangen wie ich sah.

die ganz großen könnte ich sowieso nicht halten so stark bin ich nicht, die fallen mir bestimmt alle ins wasser.:q


----------



## Ghanja (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Dachte, ich lasse auch mal wieder was von mir hören. Nachdem ich heute um 13.30 Uhr die Firma verließ und nach wie vor unter den Folgen einer gestrigen Geburtstagsfeier litt gabe es für mich nur eine Heilung: Raus an die frische Luft und regenerieren. Um das Angenehme mit dem Nützlichen zu verbinden erschien mir eine Fahrt an den Stausee wie geschaffen. Also ging es ab nach Hause und auf Richtung Wasser.
Dort angekommen testete ich erst einmal 2 Stellen (ohne Erfolg) um mich abschließend einem bestimmten Gebiet zu widmen. Dort angekommen wurde ich sofort Zeuge einer klassischen Situation. Kleine Fische flüchteten durch die Gegend aber trotzdem war kein Räuber in Sicht - irgendjemand war schwer unterwegs. Nach Abschätzen von Wassertrübung, Helligkeit etc. entschied ich mich für meine Distanzwaffe: ein  Lunker City Fin-S Shad in der Farbe "Arkansas Shiner" gepaart mit 20g Blei (fliegt wie der Teufel *g*). Beim zweiten Wurf rummste es auch sofort und nach kurzem Drill konnte ich einen netten 50er Zander begutachten. Voller Adrenalin warf ich die Stelle erneut an und nach 2 Würfen lautete erneut das Motto: *rumms* - *der sitzt*. Erneut fand der Fin-S Shad sein Opfer und ein gut genährter Maßiger gab ordentlich Gas. Scheinbar waren die Zander wohl auf Beutezug aus. Im Laufe der nächsten halben Stunde konnte ich insgesamt 5 Stück erbeuten wobei der letzte dann passable 62 cm hatte. Am anderen Ufer saßen zwei ältere Herren, die mich eindeutig nicht zu ihrem Freundeskreis zählten. O-Ton in bayerischer Muandart: "Kruzefix, ez drillt der Sackra scho wida!". Nachdem ich langsam doch erheblichen Durst bekam (Wasserflasche im Auto vergessen), beschloss ich den 62er mitzunehmen und nach Hause zu fahren. Der Fin-S war heute eindeutig Tagessieger, da alle Fische auf sein Konto gingen. Nachfolgend noch drei der Fische. Sorry für die bescheiden Qualität aber irgendwie hatte der Selbstauslöser eine Macke bzw. das Licht war etwas "ungünstig" - die zwei weiteren Fotos mit den restlichen Jungs konnte ich in die Tonne kloppen ... :-(


----------



## Case (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Na das ist doch ein Tag...Petri Heil.!

Case


----------



## Tierfreund (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Hab da auch mal was beizutragen. Allerdings gehöre auch ich zu den überwiegend allein angelnden. Deshalb nur Gras- und Selbstauslösebilder, welche wie schon diskutiert leider nicht so wirken.

Zum Thema: Konnte heute einen 46- er Barsch mit 1,57 Kg überlisten. Dieser gab mir gar nicht die Chance zum Anhieb. Er biß und raste sofort über die Bremse los. Ein toller Drill ... ab zur Fotosession und dann wieder fleißig Nachkommen zeugen.
Einem weiteren knapp 40- er ersparte ich das Blitzlichtgewitter.


Petri allen anderen Fängern - schöne Bilder von schönen Fischen. Der Herbst bringt bestimmt noch einiges.


----------



## Stefaal (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

@ghanja: scheint ja doch wieder was zu gehen am stausee! Dickes Petri für die tollen Zander!


----------



## catch-company (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Hallo Zusammen!

Bei uns an der Oder war an diesem Wochenende (zumindest auf der Strecke, die ich beangelt habe) nicht viel los.
Mit Mühe und Not konnte ich einen 80er Hecht, noch einen kleinen beim Oder-Spinnfischertreffen und im Kanal einen kleinen Zander erwischen.
Leider komme ich in der nächsten Zeit nicht mehr so oft los!

Grüße

Robert vom Catch-Company Team


----------



## anguilla (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

@ Tierfreund:

Dickes Petri! :m

Das ist ja der Wahnsinn! :z

...sag mal, was machst du denn mit der Mitchell? Gehst du etwa fremd???


----------



## Ghanja (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

@Stefaal: Jo, die Jungs sind wohl zur Zeit unterwegs. Hatte heute allerdings nur einen mit Standard-Maß (ca. 50 cm) und einen weiteren versemmelt ...  |uhoh:


----------



## Tierfreund (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Anguilla: Nix Fremdgehen. Die Mitchel ist doch an der Light Kombo mit `ner 10 -er Fireline. Bin schon hauptsächlich mit der Twin Power unterwegs. Warte nur auf den Fisch, welcher diese Rolle mal ordentlich fordert. Glaube, da muß ich wohl noch bis nächstes Jahr Norge warten. Außer ...... es kommt doch noch ein schöner 15- pfünder (oder aufwärts) Zander daher. |kopfkrat


----------



## anguilla (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

@Tierfreund:

Aha...man hat jetzt also eine Light-Kombo...also bei dir wundert mich ja gar nix mehr... :q

Nee, lass mal...mag dir gar nich von meinen Neuanschaffungen berichten..


----------



## Ghanja (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Mal wieder ein kleiner Statusbericht von mir. Habe mich heute früh im dicksten Nebel an den Stausee gewagt (war wie ein Blindflug). Ergebnis der 2-Stunden Session waren ein Untermaßiger 43er sowie ein schöne 70er. Köder war in beiden Fällen die ShadXperts Mühlkoppe im Farbschema "Whity".


----------



## honeybee (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Dickes Petri Ghanja............

Ja und sooooooo neblig war es doch dann auch wieder nicht.......


----------



## Stefaal (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Von mir auch. Schöner Bursche! #6


----------



## Rudi2000 (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Hi Ghanja,
ich hab mal auf http://www.shadxperts.de geguckt, aber das Modell Mühlkoppe konnte ich dort n icht finden. Wie sieht es denn aus?
Gruß,
Rudi


----------



## honeybee (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Hallo Rudi

Schau mal hier......http://www.angler-topshop.de/produc...d=460&osCsid=d987ffcdb0b5903cb474b799012e7eed


----------



## Rudi2000 (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Danke honeybee für den Link, leider funktioniert er nicht mehr, da er wohl einen variablen Teil enthält, der nur für Deine Sitzung gültig war. 
Gemeint sind doch bestimmt die Koppe-Shads, oder?

Schönen Gruß,
Rudi


----------



## Pfiffie79 (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Hey Ghanja. Schöner Fischi. Fischers Fritze Fischt immer Frischen Fisch. HIHI:q 




Petry Heil.



Hab auch gleich noch was.:q


----------



## Zanderseb (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Bin zurück von der legendären Zanderkant.|wavey:

  Die Private Angelwoche mit Axel,Michi und Jörg war einfach nur genial.

  Fische gab es reichlich und auch der Spaßfaktor war nicht auser acht zu lassen :q

  Ich konnte mich selbst von der gigantischen größe/länge der Zanderkant überzeugen.

  Den einen oder anderen Bordie habe ich auch beim angeln angetroffen.
  Die wären:
  Theactor, Locke, und Alsterboje........Spitzen Jungs#h

  Leider habe ich jetzt nur 3 Bilder für euch ,denn die anderen Bilder wurden mit Michis Cam aufgenommen.
  Diese bekomme ich noch per Mail...danach kommen sie hier rein.

  Es wurden viele Hechte sowie Zander gefangen.
  Und es gibt auch große Zander im Tiddenbereich der Elbe,das konnte ich am eigene Leibe erfahren.

  Aber nun erstmal ein paar von den vielen Bildern die wir im laufe der Woche aufnahmen.


----------



## Pfiffie79 (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Na da hast du sicher viel erlebt.

Man kommt ja nich alle Tage nach HH und dann gleich erfolg zu haben, das hat schon was.


Petry Heil


----------



## IngoSuntken (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

@ Tierfreund: Glückwunsch! Habe den Barsch gerade erst entdeckt!  #h


----------



## Pfiffie79 (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

@Zanderseb wo sind denn die anderen Fotos hehe. du hast doch nich nur 3 oder4 Zander in der Zeit gefangen, das kann ich mir nich vorstellen:q #h


----------



## Zanderseb (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Glückwunsch an alle Raubfischfänger.
         Habe erst jetzt alles angeschaut....not bad ...

         Also wie versprochen gibt es nun ein paar weitere Bilder von der Woche in HH.

 Danke nochmal an das "Team Zanderkant" (Axel,Michi,Jörg) für die Einladung und den Spaß den wir in den letzten Tagen gemeinsam hatten.

         Ohne ein Gutes Frühstück mit einer deftigen Portion Kaffee geht bei uns nichts.





         Der erste Fisch der Woche,und gleich ein guter





         Der zweite lies nicht lang auf sich warten,(Michi ist ein  Weltklasse Fotograf)





 Wir staunten nicht schlecht als wir sahen,mit welcher gierigen Brutalität der Hecht den Köder nahm.Der Gufi schaute zu den Kiemen wieder heraus.
         Wahnsinn.





         Sönke (Theactor) packe am nächsten Tag auch das Hechtfieber.
         Und er Fing den gleichen Hecht (78 cm ) innerhalb einer viertel Stunde erneut.
         Wahnsinn wie gierig Hechte m Fressrausch sind.




 Obwol wenige Zander an dieser Stelle Vertreten waren,stateten sie uns ab und zu mal einen kleinen Besuch ab.wie dieser nette Bursche.





          Und dieser von Sönke. Im Hintergrund steht der Meister und schaut stolz auf seine Zöglinge herab.lol





         Bein landen dieses Zanders zog ich mir eine unschöne Verletzung zu.
         Ich konnte mich aber zum Glück selbst befreien und weiter angeln.




         Wer das nicht sehen kann ,der schaut lieber weg ,Unschön sach ich ma.





         Auch Jörg mischte kräftig mit.








 Jörg wäre ja nicht Jörg wenn er nicht einen guten Zander vorzuweisen hätte.Obwol die Burschen dort alles andere als leicht zu fangen waren.
         Respeckt





         Kurz darauf rappelte es bei mir auf meinen Fine Fish,und dieser feine Hecht kahm zum Vorschein.




         Da ist er in seiner vollen Pracht.




         Auch die Hafentour am letzten Tag war spitzenmäßig.
         Diese Atemberaubende Angelkulisse hat man nicht überall.
         Zwischen Häusern und Industriewerken fängt man seine Zander,und keine schlechten wie dieser feiste Bursche beweist.





         Zum schluß noch ein gemeinschaftliches Abschlussfoto.mit Axel und Michi
         Ich wollte noch gar nicht(cry) weg,aber wir sehen uns wieder.ganz sicher





         Ein dickes Dankeschön möchte ich an dieser stelle an Axel (Links im Bild) ,für seine große Hilfsbereitschaft richten.
  Das "Team Zanderkant" besticht durch hohe Kompetenz ,sehr guter Stellenkenntnis, und sehr freundlichem Umgang miteinander.
 In dieser Gemeinschaft fühlt sich jeder auf anhieb wohl,denn es macht einfach nur riesigen Spaß mit den Leuten etwas zu unternehmen.

         Fotos: Michael Hardekopf                                       (rechts im Bild)                       
         Danke


----------



## Flash217 (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Echt gute Bilder #6!
 Wie hast du den Drilling wieder herausbekommen??? Durchgezogen bis der Wiederhaken wieder herausguckte???

 Gruß Dennis


----------



## Pfiffie79 (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Dickes Petry Seb, da wäre ich gern dabei gewesen, bin richtig neidisch geworden. eine hafenrundfahrt in HH durfte ich ja schon genießen und kann mir vorstellen in welcher größenordnung es sich hier handelt. da einen zander zu finden stell ich mir sehr schwierig vor wenn man sich kaum auskennt, ohne kompetente hilfe fast schon unmöglich.


die hechte sind auch nicht von schlechten eltern und zeigt auch das es einen guten bestand in der elbe zu geben scheint.
was mich wundert das ihr die stintimitate nicht eingesetzthabt bzw. wenn nichts damit gefangen habt, gerade der hecht scheint eine vorliebe dafür zu haben.


----------



## Zanderseb (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Paar hab ich noch.
  Die konnte ich nicht alle in ein Post packen.

  Alsterboje,den wir am Freitag im Hafen trafen legte kurzer Hand einen recht guten Zander hin.#h




  Ich beim Landen von Sönkes Zander.
  In zukunft mache ich das immer mit ein wenig mehr überlegung,oder nem Kescher,denn so ein Driling schmertzt schon gewaltig.#t





  Ein Ehemaliger Kursteilnehmer von Jörg langte auch ganz schön zu.
  Respekt


----------



## Pfiffie79 (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Ja Zanderseb, das mit dem zulangen ist so ne sache, irgendwie funzt das hihi:q


----------



## Zanderseb (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Ich konnte den Drilling leider nicht durchschieben,da er sehr fest saß.

 Ich riss ihn mit der Hakenlösezange herraus.
 Unschön  sehr unschön.
 Also Achtet bei der Handlandung genauer auf eure Hände.

 @ Pfiffie
 Es wurden auch auf die Stinte viele Fische gefangen.

 Ja, ohne führung wird man im Hafen schön am Zander vorbei angeln.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*



			
				catch-company schrieb:
			
		

> Danke auch!
> 
> Schöne Fische, besonders Zander, gibt es in der Oder auch reichlich wie Du sehen kannst, wenn Du Dir die Zeit nimmst mal den gesamten Thread hier durchzulesen.
> 
> ...


Ich gehe an Sommerabenden oft auf Aale an der Elbe. Im Buhnenfeld natürlich. Einmal hatten wir auch eine  Rute mit einem Fisch draußen. Aber die Wollis haben den Fisch zu Brei gemacht.#d |uhoh: Werden dann im Sommer 2005 auch mal dort Gufieren.


----------



## anguilla (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

ich hätte da auch noch einen...

dieser hübsche 47er Barsch mit irren 1,83 kg konnte einfach nicht widerstehen, find ich gut...

als ER an der Oberfläche erschien, bekam ich zitternde Knie...


----------



## Zanderseb (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

@ anguilla

  GRANATE :k

  Sieht gigantisch aus.
  Bleiloch was?
  he he
  Der wäre schon eine Präperation wert,#6


----------



## anguilla (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*



> Der wäre schon eine Präperation wert,



ist auch dafür vorgesehen...


----------



## IngoSuntken (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

@ anguilla: Echt ein toller Fisch! Hast du dich mit Tierfreund abgesprochen! 
Ein Präparat eines solchen Fisches lohnt wirklich! Habe einen Fisch mit den identischen Zahlenangaben an der Wand hängen! 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Ziegenbein (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Mich würde es interssieren wo ihr in HH geangelt habt, ich wohne nicht weit von HH entfernt. Will demnächst auch mal dem Zander auf der Spur sein und zwar in HH nur kenne ich mich dort leider nicht so gut aus (Angelstellen-technisch) #c  :c 

Fahre ab und an mal nach HH zum einkaufen in die City :q 

@ Zanderseb

Hast Du in HH den Angelkurs mit gemacht, bei Herrn Strehlow?

Schöne Fische sind das. Hut ab #6


----------



## theactor (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Hallo Sebastian! 

Was für eine gigantische Bilderreihe! 
Das mit dem DrillingimFingerFoto is ja wirklich unschön -- guut, dass ich da nicht mehr da war, ich hätte die Hand vermutlich gleich mit ein bisschen Göbelmaterie bedeckt!  :v   

Übrigens: was Fischehalten/landen anbelangt muss ich noch eine Menge lernen... 
Hier landet Zanderseb mal eben einen Hecht mit der Hand ..(hier den EINEN quasi zum ZWEITEN) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So wie das aussieht, hast Du ja noch richtig nette Größen vorgelegt - SAUBER! 

Ich habe auch viel gelernt... Erstens die "richtige Farbe" ans Wasser zu bringen  :q -orangegrün war der "Bringer" wie es scheint; zweitens die Ködergröße klein zu halten   (also: auch kleinfängtgrößer #6 )  und drittens, dass Hechte wirklich etwas dämlich sind.... wie kann man "als Hecht" in der ICH-ERHOLE-MICH-VOM_DRILL-AN-DER-BUHNE-PHASE ein und denselben Köder nochmal packen?  #c 

Anyways - hat viel Spaß gemacht und war seeehr nett, Dich kennengelernt zu haben, "Seb"! Und auch sonst war die Visite ein echter Spaß! Und in der Tat: das Jörg-"Großvisir"-Foto ist der Hammer! :q 

Hoffentlich kommst bald mal wieder nach HH  - oder (sowie irgend möglich)  Du weist uns mal in Dein Gewässer ein!  #6 

LG,
Sönke


----------



## Rednaz (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Wollte vorhin schon etwas dazu schreiben...war noch "kurz" im Kino 

Sieht nach sehr viel Spaß aus, den Du hier bei uns gehabt hast Seb#6 !
Wenn Du das nächste mal hier bist, sehen wir uns vielleicht auch mal...
Zu einem kleinen "Kräftemessen"- wer den längsten Latschen hat:q ..du verstehst...

In Hamburg sind lockere Angler mit gesunder Einstellung stets willkommen!#h 

@ "meistmitkleinfischfangtor"...über die Größe müssen wir uns auch nochmal unterhalten!:q  Vorher aber PETRI zum schönen Esox!#r


----------



## theactor (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

@Rednaz: let's talk!  :q 
Aber im Ernst: ich fische lieber "Barbie"-Latschen und es klappt (auch)  #6 
 #h


----------



## Rednaz (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

"Barbielatschen"!?...ähhmm....müssten die nicht eher rosa sein!?:q :q |sagnix 

Erwähntest Du nicht schon, das es nur eine Vertrauenssache ist!?- gib mir den Zettel ich unterschreibe es Dir!#6 

So long...


----------



## theactor (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Der Zettel trägt eine Doppelunterschrift  #6 
Jetzt mal ab in die Koje! 

 #h


----------



## Pfiffie79 (1. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Hallo Raubfischfreunde. Ich wills heute mal kurz machen weil viel zu sagen gibt es da nich, halt ohne worte, die hab ich nich mehr dazu hehe.:q 

ich sach nur 95cm und 23 Pfund hehe:q 






und 52cm an meinem Hechttümpel beide in 2 stunden Gufieren





zwei größere zander hab ich versemmelt leider


----------



## Case (1. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Petri Heil..., was für ein Tag.

Aber 23 Pfund ist wohl ein Schreibfehler.?

Case


----------



## Pfiffie79 (1. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Nein Case kein schreibfehler wenn 1Pfund gleich 0,5kg sind. die waage zeigte 11,5kg


----------



## Case (1. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Na dann habt Ihr da echt fette Hechte,@Pfifffie.

Unsere Donauhechte haben in der Größe so 10-12 Pfund. Und jetzt schreib ja niemand dass auf der Alb eh blos Hungerleider leben...Grins...

Nochmal Glückwunsch
Case


----------



## Rednaz (1. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Warum sollte der Hecht nicht 23Pfund haben!?
Der Korpulenzfaktor für Esox liegt bei 0.83...das wären bei 95cm 7.116 Kg (+/-15% Karrenz)...
Nach "normaler Rechnung" fehlt da zwar noch einiges...ich habe aber solche "Kanonenkugeln" schon selbst gesehen....
Zumal Pfiffie von sehr viel Weißfisch in diesem Gewässer sprach....!?!

Ich sage mal "PETRI" 

Den Neidfaktor kann ich ncht berechnen...*gg


----------



## Pfiffie79 (1. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Meine Hechte waren bis jetzt auch nicht schwerer wie 10 Pfund. aber dieser naja, ich glaub das muß ich erstmal verarbeiten.
ps ich war alleine angeln.

ich habe zwar noch ein besseres Foto das kann ich im moment noch nicht veröffentlichen, kommt aber noch, da sieht man das der mehr wie 20 pfund hat


----------



## Bioharry (1. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Servus,
also der auf den Bildern hatte 104 und wog 17 Pfund...auf der Alb sind also genau so Hungerleider wie in Oberbayern..;+


----------



## Bioharry (1. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Sch... des mit den Bilder hochladen check ich wohl nicht ganz....aber Maßband und waage ablesen schon.

Grüße
harry


----------



## Tierfreund (1. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Anguilla: Das ist ja wirklich ein prachtvoller Barsch. So `nen dicken habe ich noch nie gesehen und ich kann es nun doch verstehen, daß der Gute an die Wand zu den Aalen kommt. Dickes Petri zu diesem Ausnahmefisch.


----------



## Bioharry (1. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

jetzt aber oder??


----------



## Pfiffie79 (1. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Ja Bioharry der schein schnell abgewachsen zu sein und ist daher nicht so schwer. Aber jetzt wo es sowieso herbst ist und die Raubfische im allgemeinen eh etwas schwerer wie im sommer sind war meiner echt fett geworden, somal ich Rednaz auch nochmal zustimmen muß das es dort verdammt viele weißfische gibt, habe heute auch wieder kleine schwärme gesehen was an anderen gewässern fast wie ausgestorben aussieht. also die nahrungsgrundlage stimmt. der sah aus wie ein rechteck.


----------



## Case (1. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

@Leute,
Ich wollte bestimmt nicht Pfiffies Aussage in Frage stellen. Hab den Längen/Gewichtsvergleich lediglich mal auf die Hechte in unserer Gegend bezogen. Sollte das falsch verstanden worden sein bitte ich um Entschuldigung. 

Case

Hier mal ein Alb-Hecht.. 94cm 11 Pfund


----------



## honeybee (1. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

*PETRI PFIFFIE#h *​​​*:q Freut mich richtig für Dich :q *​​*P.S. Der Kasten Bier ist Dir sicher|bla: *​


----------



## Pfiffie79 (1. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

@Honeybee jo der is sicher, Bombensicher hehe:q . danke


@case nein case ich habe dich schon richtig verstanden, hast du ja auch in deinem zweiten post dann auch zu verstehen gegeben das dus glaubst.

es wird auch noch ein besseres foto geben, das hab ich aber erstmal als fangmeldung eingeschickt hier im AB, deswegen nur das grassfoto.


----------



## IngoSuntken (1. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

@ Pfiffie79: Glückwunsch zu dem 95er Hecht! Ein schönes Tier! Aber keinen Glückwunsch zu dem Gewicht! Sorry, aber so ein Gewicht (23 Pfd. bei 95cm) ist etwas zu hoch gegriffen! Vor einigen Wochen hatte ich einen 98er, der richtig bullig und fett war und der brachte es auf 7800g. Normal sind für gut gebaute Hechte um die 98cm etwa 6 - 8kg. Im vergangenen Jahr hatte ich nen 98er mit genau 7000g! Und der war auch keineswegs dünn! Vor vier Jahren hatte ich mal nen 110cm Hecht mit nem richtig dicken Bauch, der es auf nicht ganz 21 Pfd. brachte! 
Ich habe mal einige Fische von mir als Beispiel genommen, weil ich mich da auf die Gewichte zu mehr als 100% auf die Genauigkeit verlassen kann! 
Ein Bekannter hatte mal nen 123cm Hecht, der auch fett war, mit fast 26 Pfd.! 
Und wenn dein Hecht wirklich so richtig dick gewesen wäre, würde sich das am Bauch zeigen, denn im Liegen würde sich eine hängende Form abzeichnen! 
Bei deinem Foto ist dies nicht der Fall!

So, ich will hier nicht stänkern oder Unruhe ins Board brigen, denn es gibt wesentlich wichtigere Dinge im Leben, als über Fischgewichte zu diskutieren!
Ich möchte nur einen ehrlichen Umgang und andere unerfahrene Leute davor schützen, zu glauben, dass ein 95er Hecht 23 Pfd. wiegt! Und da ich mal behaupte, dass ich es sehr gut einschätzen kann, ob ein 95er Hecht 23 Pfd. wiegt, stelle ich das Gewicht ohne geringsten Zweifel in Frage! 23 Pfd., das glaubt höchstens ein Nicht-Angler oder Neueinsteiger!
Ein 95er Hecht ist wahrlich ein toller Fang, aber das richtige Gewicht macht die Sache doch noch viel toller! Oder? Lass ihn 15 Pfd. gehabt haben, dass ist schon gut für nen 95er! 
Und dazu gratuliere ich auch recht herzlich! Dann das ist schon ein seltener Fang, den man nicht in höhere, irreale Dimensionen aufwerten muß!
Vielleicht hast du ja eine Federwaage mit ner ausgeleierten Feder verwendet???

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Pfiffie79 (1. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Jedes Gewässer ist Verschieden und deshalb wachsen die Fische auch recht unterschiedlich ab. Meine Waage (seit 8 wochen neu) zeigte 11,5kg, das is nun mal so.

Aber hier nochmal ein Foto





und jetzt sag nochmal das der nicht annährent über 20 Pfund hat, sowas mag ich garnich, weil ich es nicht nötig habe fische größer und schwerer zu machen wie sie sind. Danke.|gr:


----------



## honeybee (1. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

das ist ja mal ein dickes ding.................


----------



## Pfiffie79 (1. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Dazu gesagt, ich bin 198cm groß.


----------



## Ghanja (1. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri ...  :q


----------



## Zanderseb (1. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

@ Karl Kani
   Es war kein Kurs, sondern ein Privates angeln das eine Woche andauerte.
   Wir haben aber nicht nur geangelt,sondern waren auch immer schick essen und auch in der Stadt unterwegs.
 Wenn du gute Zanderstellen wissen wilst,dann erangle sie dir entweder selbst,oder Buche am besten ein Wochenendseminar bei Jörg.Unter ......leider darf ich das nicht.....den Link reinstellen,gibt ärger#d


   Petri Pfiffie
     So ein Hecht ist schon was Besonderes für die Stehenden Gewässer unserer Gegend.
      Ist dir der Zander aus der Hand gerutscht??
        Sagmal Arbeitest du gar nicht,weil du schon am Vormittag die SMS an mich sandest?
        Ich habe dich ja zu einem richtigen Raubfischklatscher ausgebilded.
        Ob das doch nicht ein Fehler war?#t 

        @ Ingo

        Ich gebe dir völlig und ohne jeden zweifel recht,denn ein 95 er Hecht kann keine 23 Pfund haben.

        Mein 98 er vom August hatte 7200 gramm,und das war schon gut.

    Pfiffie Überprüfe bitte deine Waage,oder nehm noch eine andere.


----------



## Pfiffie79 (1. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Erstma Großes Sorry, das ist mir noch nich Passiert, wahrscheinlich die euforie.

Ich habe in verzweiflung nochmal auf die waage geschaut und festgestellt das die waage lb u. kg anziegt. das lb ist das schwärzere und das hab ich abgelesen. sorry nehmt mir das bitte nich übel.|rolleyes 

Das korekte Gewicht wäre 5,5kg +-50g.


----------



## honeybee (1. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Pfiffie........immer schön ruhig bleiben

Sowas kann jedem mal passieren


----------



## Zanderseb (1. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Na siehst du  

 Solche misgeschicke passieren nun mal.
 Aber eigentlich hätte es dir doch aufallen müssen.oder nicht:q


----------



## Bioharry (1. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Macht nix, trotzdem sehr schöner Fisch...und manch einer hätte sicher 100 cm drauß gemacht, hast du nicht und das ehrt dich.
Also nix für ungut
Harry


----------



## Rednaz (1. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*



			
				Bioharry schrieb:
			
		

> ...und manch einer hätte sicher 100 cm drauß gemacht, hast du nicht und das ehrt dich.


Wohl war...

@Pfiffie- die Freude über einen solch schönen Fisch, sollte sich durch diesen Fehler nicht schmälern...#6


----------



## Ghanja (1. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Freut mich, dass wieder Friede und Meinungsgleichheit herrscht (auch wenn manche Geschichten in diesem Thread irgendwie einen komischen Beigeschmack haben). Fehler passieren nun mal - nobody is perfect (auch wenn sie es meinen) ...  :g


----------



## IngoSuntken (1. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

@ all: Damit das hier nicht falsch rüber kommt! Ich hatte meinen Artikel nicht böse gemeint. Ich einfache Message war nur: ES KANN EINFACH NICHT SO SEIN! 
Und was nach wie vor gilt: Es ist ein wirklich sektener und toller Fisch! Ohne jeden Zweifel und die Länge glaube ich sowieso ohne jeden Zweifel! Ich finde es gut, dass Pfiffie den Fehler entdeckt hat, nur wundere ich jetzt wieder über das Gewicht, denn 5,5kg sind wiederum etwas wenig!  :q  Kann aber hinkommen!  #6 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Pfiffie79 (1. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

hmmmm, ich hätte doch zur wiegestelle fahren sollen, aber ich dachte mir denen zeigst du den garnich erst, sonst stehen am nächsten tag 20 angler dort.

IngoSuntken ....alles vergessen, und wie man sieht hattest du ja auch recht gehabt und das alleine entschuldigt alles. ich werd mir ne elektrionische waage im auto installieren und werd sie vorher immer callibrieren. hehe.

also trotzdem danke für eure posts, den werd ich nie vergessen, und sein sprung erst recht nich, weil der ging mir echt unter die haut, ich dachte ich kämpfe mit einem wahl (im übertriebenen sinne)#h


----------



## Stefaal (1. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Bei der Freude über so einen schönen Fisch kann man schon mal etwas durcheinander bringen! Von mir auch ein dickes Petri! Schon erstaunlich was du alles fängst! *neidischwerd*


----------



## anguilla (1. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

dieser nette Bursche ging mir gestern an den Haken...


----------



## Zanderseb (1. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

mensch der ist doch mal was.
  Petri alter.
  Und jetzt sehe ich es...Bleiloch...
 Ihr fangt aber erst im Herst dort die Fische,weil jetzt nach der Umwältzung der Fisch auf Grund steht,und wieder Beangelbar ist.
  Und ich sehe,das der schöne Zander lebt..sieht gut aus..lebt er immernoch?

  Hast du dort mal den Marco getroffen??
 Ist ein Kumpel von mir..er ist gerade auf dem Titelbild der aktuellen Fisch und Fang zu sehen.Und hat gerade mal sein Boot an der Bleiloch liegen.
 ER hatte von 2 Wochen dort nen 90 er Hecht auf Gummifisch.

 Oh ich sehe du fischst einen 10 er Kopyto in Blau-weiß.
 Gute wahl wie es scheint,bei der ungeheuerlichen Tiefe der Bleiloch.

 Ich komme erst mal nicht mehr zum Angeln,erst in 2 Wochen wieder:c
 Bis dahin gute Fänge an alle Fänger.#6


----------



## Guen (1. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Glückwunsch zu den tollen Fischen Jungs  #6 !

@anguilla

Super Fische  #h ,das freut mich echt  #6 !


@Pfiffi

Hatte mich schon gewundert über das Gewicht das wirklich tollen Fisches !Mein Grösster vom letzten Jahr war 105cm lang und wog 19 Pfund  :l !





Gruss Guen


----------



## anguilla (1. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

@Guen:

Danke! :m

hätte die Fische auch gern mit dir gefangen... 
wird schon nochmal klappen. mein Kollege hat zu seinem "Einstand" gleich zwei Zander von 73 und 74 cm gefangen...

@Zanderseb:

Marco kenn ich nicht, die Angler tragen dort leider keine Namensschilder.. :q

Du hast schon recht, jetzt läuft es besser, im Vorjahr ging es allerdings das ganze Jahr über gut.
Konnte den Zander leider nicht zurücksetzen, er hatte die Schwimmblase schon im Schlund...hat den Druckausgleich wohl nicht geregelt bekommen, schade! Werd demnächst "langsamer drillen".

mach die Bilder stets mit lebendem Fisch...schon wegen der Rückenflosse..


----------



## Teibei (1. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Hi !

In welcher Tiefe hast du den gefangen?

Und wie Tief ist das Bleiloch an der tiefsten stelle??


Gruß, Thorsten


----------



## Ghanja (2. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Die Bleilochtalsperre hat meines Wissens nach eine max. Tiefe von ca. 55 m (im Bereich der Staumauer).
Da sie doch einen "Batzen Wasser" darstellt, bezweifle ich allerdings, dass bereits eine komplette Umwälzung statt gefunden hat (tiefere Gewässer brauchen einfach mehr Zeit dafür). So gesehen war es in letztes Zeit nicht wirklich kalt. Während der Umwälzphase kann der Fisch daher überall stehen. Von der Theorie her befinden sich die Fische meiner Meinung nach noch nicht an klassischen Herbst- bzw. Winterstandplätzen. Schöne Übergange vom seichten ins Tiefe sollten zur Zeit daher produktiv sein (so ist es zumindest bei uns).


----------



## stefanwitteborg (2. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

@anquilla: Sehr schöner Fisch...guter Tipp mit dem lebend knipsen...


----------



## Uschi+Achim (2. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Diesen Zander fing ich am letzten Samstag im Mittellandkanal in Minden.

Es ist zwar kein Riese, aber dafür hätte ich fast 2 Ruten und mein Rod Pod verloren. Was genau geschah steht hier im Bericht 






Da habe ich noch einmal riesiges Glück im Unglück gehabt! 

MfG
Achim

Uschis Angelseiten: http://www.angelberichte.de


----------



## Pfiffie79 (2. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Das ist ja ein richtig G..... Foto.Uschi+Achim#6 


Aquilla Petry zu dem Zander, und wie man sieht wohl nur vom Boot zu schaffen.#6


----------



## Basti 88 (2. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Hallo ihr alle. Mein Kumpel und ich waren letzte Woche Sonnabend an der Elbe zum Zanderangeln.

Um 7 Uhr haben wir angefangen zu fischen.

Um 7.30 Uhr hat mein Kumpel den ersten Kontakt (Zander 62cm)#6 

Um 8 Uhr konnte ich noch einen Hecht von 80cm verhaften.

Der wurde aber wegen guter Führung gleich wieder entlassen.



Am kommenden Samstag werde ich wieder zur Elbe fahren und werde Bericht erstatten.#h


----------



## theactor (2. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Hi,
@Basti88: geniale Bilder wie Fische!  #6 
Ihr habt den Hecht schwimmen lassen - hat er nicht gleich nochmal gebissen?  
Diese Erfahrung habe ich nämliche letzte Woche gemacht... nach 15 Minuten derselbe Fisch nochmal am Haken... manchmal etwas "blond" der Esox, oder


----------



## Basti 88 (2. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Der wollte nicht noch einmal an den Haken.
Meistens befischen wir eine Stelle nicht länger als eine halbe Stunde.


----------



## Birger (3. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Hab am Wochenende auch gut gefangen: 14 Zander und einen 35er Barsch, endlich beißen sie mal wieder. Die Zander waren aber alle recht klein, bis 50cm.








Beim Barsch und den größeren Zandern hatten wir natürlich die Digicam vergessen, wie immer.#h


----------



## theactor (3. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Congratz, Birger! 

Ich habe es in letzter Zeit auch festgestellt: der Nachwuchs ist eindeutig da   

P.S. mach doch mal einen "Zeilenumbruch" zwischen den Bildern- dann sind sie untereinander angeordnet, und Dein Beitrag ist nicht so "breit"  #6 

#h


----------



## Birger (3. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Ey, warum sind die Bilder denn jetzt so komisch nebeneinander?


----------



## theactor (3. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

HI,

m.E. löst Du das Problem durch ein "RETURN" hinter dem ersten Bild ?! #c 

#h


----------



## Birger (3. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

So müsste das gehen, also gleich noch 2 Mini-Zander:











#h


----------



## Uschi+Achim (3. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Hi Birger,

in welchem Gewässer hast du die 14 Zander gefangen?

MfG
Achim

Uschis Angelseiten: http://www.angelberichte.de


----------



## Birger (3. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Ob ich das sagen darf? Nagut will ich mal nicht so sein: Treene, aber genauer gehts leider net (sind zu viele Kochtopfangler unterwegs).
Gruß, Birger


----------



## Uschi+Achim (3. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Danke!

Dann gibt es ja in der Treene doch wieder Zander.  #6 
Wir haben 2001 eine Woche den Zandern an der Treene und Eider in der Nähe von Friedrichsstadt nachgestellt. Aber leider ohne Erfolg.  #c 
War wohl ein schlechtes Zanderjahr!

Viele Grüße + Petri Heil

Achim

Uschis Angelseiten: http://www.angelberichte.de


----------



## Birger (3. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Hi Achim,
ja, ich wohnte noch bis letztes Jahr in Friedrichstadt und bin oft los gewesen, ich glaub 2001 hab ich genau einen untermaßigen Zander gefangen, 2002 auch nicht viel besser. Die waren echt fast weg. 2003 wars wieder richtig gut, hab trotz wenig Zeit (ab Oktober war ich weg, die beste Zeit...) über 60 Zander gefangen, dieses Jahr ging auch ganz gut, dafür hab ich noch nicht einen Hecht gefangen?? Die Barsche sind auch sehr rar geworden. 
Ein Kumpel hat Samstag einen Zander von 5,25 KG gefangen, der war bestimmt für mich gedacht, aber das hat man vom lange schlafen. 
Gruß, Birger


----------



## Uschi+Achim (3. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Na, dann drück ich dir die Daumen, dass du auch einen 10 Pfünder an den Haken bekommst.
Einen Bericht von unserer Urlaubswoche an der Treene und Eider gab es übrigens im Anglermagazin September 2004...hier, viellleicht hast du ihn ja sogar schon gelesen.
Unsere Urlaubsziele für 2005 stehen noch nicht fest, vielleicht kommen wir ja mal wieder nach Schleswig-Holstein, die Zander ein wenig ärgern.....

MfG
Achim

Uschis Angelseiten: http://www.angelberichte.de


----------



## fvbadhonnef (3. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

was haltet ihr eiegntlich vom loudmouth wobbler von manns? soll ja der lautetst wobller der welt sein!


----------



## catch-company (3. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Tolle Bilder und tolle Fische hier!

Komme aus Zeitmangel momentan nicht so richtig zum Angeln.
Hatte gestern im Dunkeln noch einen nicht weiter erwähnenswerten Zander auf Gufi in der Berliner Spree.

@fvbadhonnef

Die Loudmouth-Wobbler sind geniale Köder.
Besonders nacht oder wenn die Fische träge sind fängt dieser Wobbler sehr gut.
Durch seine eindrucksvolle Geräuschkulisse ist er nicht überhörbar und den Fischen muss es eigentlich die Seitenlinie zusammenziehen :q .
Jedenfalls habe ich die aggressivsten Bisse auf diese Wobbler bekommen.
Viel Erfolg beim -Selberausprobieren-!

Grüße

Robert


----------



## Zanderseb (3. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Mensch Petrikovski#6

   Schöne Bilder Basti88 
  Und meine Anerkennung für des Sportliche zurücksetzten |wavey:
  hats der Zander auch geschafft|pfisch:

   @ Birger
   Auch Petri
   Die Nemos sind oft ganz schön gierig.Aber gute Bilder

   @  Cath-compeny

   mir geht es genauso mit der Zeit.

   Ich werde mich wol erst in 14 Tangen wieder ans Wasser begeben können.
   Villeicht starte ich auch mel einen neugewässerversuch am Sonntag ,wenns klappt.#c

   Meist sind die Gewässer die nicht in aller Munde sind die besten.
   "tiefe Wasser sind tief und ........fängig"

   was dachtet ihr denn ? :q

Wenn jemand noch etwas über die HH Tour lesen will der besucht einfach die seite www.der-angler.de

 bei Aktuelles stehen dann 3 Themen dazu.viel Spaß dabei #6


----------



## Pfiffie79 (6. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Hallo Zanderfreunde.



Ich bin mitlerweile begeisterter Hecht- u. Zanderfischer, sozusagen im Fischtrauma. Ich habe von Julie zurückgedacht seit zwei Jahren entweder garnich oder nur selten gefischt. Durch meinen Schwedenurlaub dieses Jahr gins wieder öfters ans Wasser und nach kurzer Zeit fand ich auch dieses echt spitze Forum mit all den Fischverrückten Anglern die mich jedes Wochenende aufs neue Motivieren können. Im August hatte ich die gelegenheit mit einem ebenso wie mir begeisterten Zanderfischer, dem Zanderseb, Angeln zu fahren. An diesem ganzen Wochenende versuchte er mir zu zeigen mit welchen möglichkeiten man die Zander überführen kann. Auch wenn sich kein Fisch zeigte wars doch irgendwo die Reise wert, wie sich später noch herausstellen sollte.



Mittlerweile kann ich auch meine eigenen erfahrungen mit einbringen, wie dies an meinem Hechttümpel. Dieses Gewässer stand am anfang als reiner Hechtsee im Vordergrund, wo auch viele Karpfen jedes Jahr gefangen werden. Vor Jahren konnte ich dort einen sehr kleinen Zander durch zufall beim Blinkern Haken. Jetzt war es an der Zeit mal zu schauen ob es denn noch Zander dort gibt. Es sollte sich als sehr schwer herausstellen, da ich lange Zeit gute Hechte dort fangen konnte. Zanderseb meinte auch schon ich solle mir ein neues Gewässer suchen. Glauben wollte ich das nicht, somit blieb ich dabei und kämpfte eisern am Hechttümpel weiter. Ich versuchte verschiedene Farben, andere Tageszeiten, Fischen mit Aktion und ohne, schwere Gufis und leichte Gufis und große wie auch kleine, aber es sollte nicht klappen. Über 15 Angeltage seit mitte August brachten erstaunliche 30Hechte+, was für mich echt an ein wunder grenzt, da andere Angeljahre vielleicht mal einen oder zwei Hechte zum Vorschein brachen. Trotzdem blieb ich dabei auf der suche nach dem Zander, auch wenn nur einer drin wäre, diesen wollte ich fangen.



Vor ein oder zwei Wochen war es dann soweit, mein erster Zander aus dem Hechttümpel. Die Freude war unbeschreiblich diesen Zander am anderen ende der Schnur zu sehen. Ich hatte das Gefühl neu geboren zu werden. 



Der Zander sollte ein Wendepunkt am Hechttümpel darstellen, da ich seitdem noch drei weitere überlisten konnte, wie auch heute wieder. Mir fehlen fast die Worte das es auf einmal klappt. Es zeigt sich doch wieder, und ich meine nicht nur die Zanderfischerei, das man im leben wenn man an einer Sache fest dran bleibt und daran glaubt, fast alles erreichen kann.



An dieser stelle Petry Heil und Petry Dank.



PS: Der Zander von Heute: 20cm slotti Farbe Flußkönig: 61cm lang : und in freier Wildbahn


----------



## Birger (6. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Cooles Ding, Pfiffie. Immer schön zäh sein, dann klappt es auch.
Warum angelt ihr eigentlich oft mit so riesigen Ködern?
Sogar für Wels nehme ich nur 16cm Gummis. Entweder liegt es an meinem Gewässer, oder ich bin nicht zäh genug, hab aber noch nie irgendwas auf größere Gummis als 10cm gefangen.
Pfiffie, hast du mal ein Bild von deinem Hechttümpel?


----------



## Interesierter (6. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

@ Pfiffie

Respekt, Hartnäckigkeit zahl sich halt doch irgentwann mal aus.  #h Hoffentlich läufts bei uns heute Nachmittag ähnlich gut.


----------



## Zanderseb (6. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

mensch Pfiffie

 Du scheinst ja das Zandernest in diesem Gewässer gefunden zu haben

 Das Gewässer sieht aus wie ein Elbaltarm,denn man sieht verschiedene Wasserstände mit Geröllanlagerungen.

 Was machen denn die Hechte dort jetzt so?

 Ja die Gummilatschen kommen jetzt im Herbst zum einsatz, da nun der Stoffwechsel der Zander auf Sparflamme läuft,und sie nicht mehr so aktiv jagen wie im Sommer.

 Und sich nun lieber eine Große Beute einverleiben mit dedr sie länger hinkommen.

 Gut bei mir aufgepasst Pfiffie.#6
 Du scheinst ja alles was dir beibgebracht habe genauestens in dich aufgesogen zu haben :q


----------



## Pfiffie79 (6. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Das hängt mit den Vergangenen Baumaßnahmen zusammen. Der See kann nicht mehr Voll gestaut werden, weil der Damm weiter oberhalb undicht ist. deswegen sieht das so komisch aus.

Morgen will ich nochmal dort hin, da sehr kaltes wetter unterwegs ist und spätestens jetzt auch die letzten merken das sie für den Winter fressen müssen.

Mit den Hechten sieht es auch immernoch gut aus, konnte am Mittwoch zwei schöne Exemplare von 50-60 Landen, einer war sogar gezupft mit Maiktechnik.
leider hatte ich nur 1,5 stunde da es dann dunkel wurde. Ansonsten Hechte jetzt eher weniger weil ich vorwiegend die Zanderstellen befische. Die Hechtstellen werden erst im Frühjahr wieder interessant wenn die Zander in die laichgegend reinstoßen und dann dort an den Übergängen stehen.

Zu der größe muß ich sagen, halte ich für fast egal, ich denke das vorwiegend die Farbe entscheident ist und was an Futterfisch noch da is, zumindest jetzt im November. Aber sobald auch der Frost tagsüber einhält würde ich auf Latschen nicht mehr verzichten. Im moment fange ich mit jeder größe was meine aussage noch unterstreichen wird. allerdings kann es von gewässer zu gewässer verschieden sein.

Ich muß da nochwas zu schreiben.
Es ist nicht verkehrt auch jetzt schon größere zu probieren, weil wie gesehen ging auch der große. 


Mir ist aufgefallen das das wasser wieder trüb geworden ist, ich nehme an das das wasser mit der umwälzung am ende ist. vielleicht hat da jemand was fachkundiges dazu warum das so ist?


Petry Dank!!!!#h :q


----------



## Franz_16 (6. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

na bei der Gelegenheit sach ich doch mal, das hast du gut gemacht Franzl :q 







Bericht gibts demnächst von Zanderkisser... ich sach nur eins, so einen Angeltag wie heute hab ich bislang noch nicht erlebt


----------



## Pfiffie79 (6. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Großes Freu Franz#h #6 :q . Bin auf den Bericht gespannt. Ist ja schon fast mit ansage dein Hecht. Hehe. User der chattgemeinschaft grüßt Franz und sacht mal Petry#6


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (6. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

@Pfiffie
Mensch, toller Fang, soltest dich langsam umbennenen in *"PFIFFIG"#6*


@Franzl,
 super Fang, *Glückwunsch!! #6 *


----------



## Zanderseb (6. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

mensch Franzl

  Petri sach ich ma.#6

  Und sach bloß du hast diesen schönen Hecht mit der Spinnangel gefangen?


----------



## Pfiffie79 (6. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Iehst ziemlich naß aus.:q  Es hat wohl geregnet:q


----------



## Franz_16 (6. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

@Zanderseb.. Kopyto 11cm perlmutt glaub ich wars ... 
aber jetzt wird nix mehr verraten :q War so ein geiler Tag heute, war mit Zanderkisser unterwegs... gigantisch


----------



## Zanderseb (6. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

sieht aus wie ein guter 70 er Hecht.

 Und Petri für dein sportliches Zurücksetzen,
 ein gutes Gefühl wenn man weiß das man mit seimen Handeln doch nicht in der minderheit ist.
 Richtig gut,mach weiter so #6

 Los raus mit den andern Fischen,ich bin schon ganz heiß drauf.
 Weil ich selbst keine Zeit um angeln gehen habe,will ich wenigsten bei laune gehalten werden.

 Ich bin übrigens gerade im Ottendorf zu einer Geburtstagsfeier und surfe mit dem Leptop meiner Verwannten.
 Echt geiles Teil so ein ein Leptop,vor allem so ohne Kabel.genial:q


----------



## Franz_16 (6. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Wir haben ihn nicht gemessen, ist für mich nicht so wichtig... das er keinen Meter hat hab ich gesehen :q 

Ich schätze ihn auf 80cm... was recht nah hinkommen müsste  

Mit den anderen Fischen bleibt euch der Schnabl erstmal sauber


----------



## the doctor (6. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Mensch echt tolle Bilder von den neu gefangenen Fischen!#6 

Leider habe ich nicht so viel Glück!:c Weis der Geier warum ich noch nicht mal ein Zupfer bekomme.
Den ganzen Tag habe ich erneut alles abgefischt.Bald ist der Herbst vorbei und ich fang noch nicht mal einen Barsch:q


----------



## Danschman (7. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Na denn will ich auch mal , hier meine Fänge der letzten Woche. Alle in der Donau bei Regensburg gefangen.






29.10-15:20
Rapfen 67cm auf Rapala Shad Rap 9cm Farbe Weißfisch






30.10-16:00 
Aitel 38 cm  auf Rapala ShadRap 9cm Farbe Weißfisch






31.10-18:30
Hecht 96cm  auf Slotterhead Orange-Rot 15cm 




und nochmal die schöne Dame   






1.11-20:00
Zander 54 cm auf  Slotterhead Orange-Rot 15cm





2.11-19:30
Hecht 81 cm auf  Attratctor Braun-Rot  15cm 

Alle Fische hab ich vor dem Kälteeinbruch gefangen,die letzten 2 Tage war tote Hose bis auf zwei Minizander   |uhoh:


----------



## Pfiffie79 (7. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Petry Danschman. Bei dir ist sozusagen auch schon Herbst...coool. echt Geile Fische.


Ich war Heute auch mal wieder unterwegs:g  zum Gufieren. Die Wetterbedingungen sollten sich als Schlecht herausstellen, um es genau zu sagen wer geht bei dem Wetter Angeln. Trotzdem hielt es mich nicht von ab loszuziehen. 8Uhr am Teich angekommen, sah ich auch schon das übel, weiße schaumkronen auf dem Wasser und...........vieeeeeeel Wind. Es war klar das heute mit leichten Gewichten für Zander nichts zu holen war, also schnell die gewichte erhöt um 5 stunden später festzustellen keinen Zander gefangen zu haben. Schade, aber naja man kann ja nicht alles haben und zufrieden bin ich ja allemal schon mit dem Angeljahr.

Allerdings konnt ich in der Zeit zwei schön gefärbte und nicht fotofierte Hechte zwischen 50 u. 70 (der eine eher richtung 70 der andere richtung 50) landen, worüber ich mich sehr freute, das man dort auch noch die Hechte überlisten kann die mich eigentlich schon kennen sollten.

Ich stellte auch fest das die Vereinsmitglieder aus Rudolstadt schön aufgeräumt hatten gestern beim arbeitseinsatz. Der Anblick eines sauberen Gewässers is doch noch was schönes, wenn jeder seinen Teil dazu beiträgt, so hab ich auch die folie meiner Zigerettenschachtel in die Tasche gesteckt und bin dann doch sehr zufrieden wieder nachhause gefahren, mit eingefrorenen Händen.

Petry.


Ps: Fotos leider keine, weil ich nicht weiß ob meine Digi wasserdicht iss, ist ja keine angeldigi wie sie der Zanderseb hat, leider.#t


----------



## Interesierter (7. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

@ Pfiffie

Wir waren bei dem Wetter auch unterwegs und zwar an der Unstrut bei Leubingen. Als wir am Wasser waren mußten wir erstmal feststellen, dass die Unstrut sehr hohes Wasser hat, was eigentlich verwunderlich ist, da es kaum geregnet hatte, sieht wohl so aus als ob das Rückhaltebecken Straußfurt abgelassen wird. Aber trotzdem haben wir 3 Stunden unser Glück versucht, konnte aber lediglich einen kleinen Hecht fangen und dazu einige Barsche desweiteren hatte wir noch ein paar Nachläufer.  #h


----------



## Zanderseb (7. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Petri, alter Schwede. 

 @ Pfiffie,schon wieder Fische ?!  Also nach Engada komm ich auch ma mit.

 Ich war heut bei diesem Wetter mal für ne halbe Stunde am Gewässer.

 Ich konnte leider keinen Raubfisch ergattern.
 Aber ich konnte zumindest mal wieder einen Karpfen haken.#d

 Als ich meinen Gufi hängen lies, packte ich die Rute ein.

 Das war dann das Angelwochenende für mich, aber wenigstens habe ich es mal kurz ans Gewässer geschafft.|rolleyes

 Aber dennoch hatte ich einen Drill, auch wenn es nicht das war worauf ich es eigentlich abgesehen hatte.|kopfkrat


----------



## theactor (7. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Hi,

PETRI! zu den Fängen!
Ich habe es heute auch mal wieder ans Wasser geschafft..
:l 
Trotz des massiven Wetterumschwungs in Richtung Kälte sind mir 7 Zander an den Haken "geraten"; 6 "Nemos" aber immerhin ein schöner 52er...
Der hatte derartig Kohldampf... so einen Biss habe ich selten beim Zander erlebt... selbst beim 78er Hecht neulich hat die Bremse nicht so einen "Radau" gemacht...
Leider ist das Bild etwas unscharf -- aber eigentlich ist der Köder "schon verdaut"  




Im Magen übrigens 2 Stinte!!

#h


----------



## Zanderseb (8. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

PETRI Sönke #6

 Schön mal wieder was von der "Zanderkant" zu hören.

 Mensch du, deine Bleie werden ja immer größer.
 Willst du denn die armen fische erschlagen?:q:q:q

 Grüße an die Zanderkant #6


----------



## eiksor (8. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

hehe das mit dem blei ist mir auch aufgefallne


----------



## Zanderseb (14. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Petri ihr Raubfischangler.
 Was denn los mit euch , recht eingschlafen der Thread|rolleyes

 Also dann will ich ma wieder wat Posten.

 Heut Nachmittag packte es mich und ich hielt es einfach nicht mehr auf dem Sofa aus.
 Ich zog mit nem Kumpel für ne kurze blitzaktion an ein näheres Gewässer um mal die Gummilatschen ein wenig flattern zu lassen.

 Und was soll ich sagen, nach 4 ! Würfen stand ich im Drill. sagenhaft :k

 Und diesr Hecht dar dort zum Vorschein kahm hatte es echt in sich.

 Ein solch prächtiges Tier bekahm ich selten zu Gesicht.

 Sehr schön Abgewachsen, eine herrliche Zeichnung ( Grundhecht ) und wahnsinnig gut genährt.#6

 Und bei 75 cm wahrlich ein schöner Fisch, der villeicht sogar in einigen Jahren die Metergrenze erreichen wird 

 Aber schaut selbst:















 nach insgesamter Angelzeit von ca 1 Stunde bekahm ich noch einen Zanderfehlbiss.
 ein Kumpel blieb leider Schneider.
 Aber danke für die tollen Pics.
 Auch wenn das eine Unscharf ist#6


----------



## Case (14. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Petri Heil.!
Hab heut Mittag auch schon überlegt den Thread wieder hochzuholen. Hab leider kein Foto vom schönsten Hecht den ich je gefangen hab. Hatte zwar nur 51cm aber eine wunderbare Zeichnung. Zu Gunsten von schnellem Zurücksetzen auf's Foto verzichtet.

Case


----------



## Ghanja (15. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Auch von mir ein kräftiges Petri ... #h 
Das mit dem verschwommenen Foto macht doch nix - du hältst ihn ja eh nah genug vor die Linse.


----------



## Esox Hunter (15. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Petri auch von mir 

Wirklich sehr schöner Hecht! #r  :l


----------



## chris479 (15. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

So, endlich kann ich mich auch mal wieder zu Wort melden. Nach zig Fehlbissen ist gestern endlich mal wieder einer hängen geblieben. Es war zwar nur ein kleiner Hecht, aber gefreut hat's mich trotzdem. Zuvor haben mich drei Fehlbisse mal wieder zum Verzweifeln gebracht und auch dieser Hecht war relativ knapp gehakt - Schwein gehabt. Leider ist das Foto ziemlich unscharf.

Ach, und Petri Zanderseb zu dem klasse Hecht - meiner ist leider n bissl kleiner ausgefallen...#t 

Viele Grüße

Chris


----------



## karlosito (15. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

dann will ich auchma.




72er dame mit 4kg




62er zander mit 2,5kg der mir beim hechtangeln mit köfi an den haken ging. bei dem biss hatte ich erst an nen hecht gedacht, da die pose sehr rabiat runtergezogen wurde


----------



## Zanderseb (15. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

@ Chris

 Petri zum Hecht
 Die größe ist doch erstmal egal.
 Jeder fang ist ein freudiges Erlebnis #6

 Und ich sehe, der Flußkönig hat wiedermal zugeschlagen.:q
 mein Bild ist auch unscharf |rolleyes

 @ karlosito

 Schöne fänge.

 Gut das du den Hecht schön in Szene gesetzt hast, doch wo ist dein Gesicht ??:q


----------



## Veit (21. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Konnte heute nachdem ich an zwei anderen Gewässern keinen Erfolg hatte an einem kleinen Schachtteich nach langer Zeit endlich mal wieder einen Hecht fangen. 55 cm war er lang und hat gebissen auf einen zweiteiligen Salmo-Wobbler mit Weißfischdekor.


----------



## Zanderseb (21. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

na dann Petri Heil zum Fangerfolg #6


----------



## Veit (21. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Danke Zanderseb, ich gehe auch fast nie auf Hecht und Zander, da kann ich natürlich auch keine fangen. Âber ab und zu muss es eben dochmal sein.


----------



## Veit (23. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Heute konnte ich nach gut einer Stunde Spinnfischen erneut einen schönen 70 cm- Hecht fangen. Wieder auf den flachlaufenden Salmo-Wobbler mit Weißfischdekor, aber diesmal an einem anderen Gewässer (flacher, teils krautiger Badesee). Den Hecht habe ich mitgenommen und beim Ausnehmen fand ich 11 Rotaugen in seinem Magen, der Wobbler passte also voll ins Beuteschema. War mein größter Hecht seit zwei Jahren!


----------



## Veit (26. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Heute an einem kleinen Steinbruch wieder ein Hecht auf meinen Salmo-Erfolgswobbler. Allerdings diesmal nur ein knapp untermaßiger Bursche. Aber Hecht ist Hecht!!!


----------



## Veit (27. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

War heute mit AB-Member Dorschi und einem weiteren Angelfreund mal an ein paar keinen Tonlöchern unterwegs. Leider hatten wir diesmal alle keinen Erfolg. 
Dafür hat uns ein kleinerer HEcht (ca. 50 cm) ganz schön zum Narren gehalten. Der stand direkt am Ufer vor unseren Füßen und wir konnten ihm alle möglichen Köder vorm Maul vorbei ziehen ohne dass ihn das interessiert hat.


----------



## the doctor (28. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Echt geile Köder- diese Slottershads!
Habe mir letzte Woche auch welche bestellt!
Und gestern habe ich nur auf denen Bisse bekommen......Einen Wels konnte ich überlisten, die anderen Bisse habe ich versemmelt|gr: 
Aber egal: ein Wels von 1,12m ist ja auch mal was:q #6


----------



## Teibei (28. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

@ Doc

Wo warst du denn unterwegs??

Du angelst doch auch am Rursee oder?? Ich meine ich haette das mal irgendwo von dir gelesen. 

Gruß, Thorsten


----------



## the doctor (28. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

ich angel am Rursee, das stimmt, aber den Fisch habe ich auf dem Treffen in MG gefangen.......siehe Termine....Treffen in Mönchen Gladbach....
Am Rursee.....bräuchte ich ja ein ganzes Leben:q


----------



## Veit (29. November 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Für mich hätte es heute ein richtig guter Hechttag werden können.
Ist es aber leider nicht geworden.
Nachdem ich mit einem Angelfreund schon einige andere Gewässer erfolglos abgeklappert hatte, fuhren wir an einem kleinen DAV-Teich bei Köthen.
Kaum stiegen wir aus dem Auto aus sahen wir schon den ersten raubenden Hecht. Schon nach wenigen Würfen hatte ich (natürlich) auf meinen Salmo-Wobbler den ersten Biss. Ein guter Hecht hing am Haken, schüttelte sich kurz an der Oberfläche und schlitze dann aus. Obwohl es die ganze Zeit laufend raubte, gab es kaum Bisse, egal mit welchen Kunstköder wir es versuchten. Dann rief mein Angelfreund Christian mich zum keschern. Zu unserem Erstaunen war dann aber doch kein Hecht am Haken, sondern eine 41 cm lange Schleie die mit dem Spinner unabsichtlich gerissen war. Einige Zeit später konnte ich dann einen Hecht landen, der aber leider nur 45 cm hatte. Köder war ein silberner 3er Mepps-Spinner. Christian bekam dann auf Wobbler noch einen kleineren Hecht an den HAken, der aber ausschlitze. Als es wieder heftig am Schilf raubte, schlug es nach wenigen Würfen an diese Stelle nochmal voll auf meinen Salmo-Wobbler ein. Eine riesige Bugwelle zog mit einem Mordstempo direkt in den Schilfgürtel. Auch dieser HEcht, der garantiert kein kleiner war ging durch Ausschlitzen verloren. An unscharfen Haken lag es bestimmt nicht, wir hatten beide (besonders ich) einfach sehr viel Pech.


----------



## Veit (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

War heute mit der Spinnrute an einem kleinen, kanalähnlichen Parkteich in Halle. Schon nach wenigen Würfen biss ein schöner Hecht von 71 cm auf nen flachlaufenden Schwimmwobbler mit Barschmuster.


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Petri Veit, 
nicht dass du den Quappen noch untreu wirst :q :q


----------



## Veit (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

@ Franz 16: Doch werd ich! Quappen beißen hier keine mehr, dann suche ich mir eben nen anderen Zielfisch.


----------



## Zanderseb (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Petri Veit
 ein 71 er ist ein guter Hecht der macht auch an der Angel noch richtig radau.


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

bei mir hat auch mal wieder was angebissen, bestimmt aus Mitleid :q :q 

Der hier Biss auf einen 16er Kopyto 





Und der konnte einem Heintzblinker in 40g nicht wiederstehen 





Zum Bericht gehts hier lang --> http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=41185


----------



## Tinsen (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

So, der Tinsen war auch ein wenig im Herbst angeln. Aber nicht viel, weil keine Zeit. Leider viele Schniepel dabei, aber Spazz hats trotzdem gemacht.


----------



## Tinsen (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

petri franz zu deine "OW-Fischen"   :m


----------



## Birger (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Glückwunsch Tinsen, die Schniepel könnten auch aus meinem Gewässer sein#t .


Ähh, kann man eigentlich nicht langsam mal nen "Winterthreat" aufmachen? Ich würds ja gerne, hab aber nichts zum Vorzeigen und ohne Bilder nen Bilderthreat aufzumachen ist ja eher dünn. Nächst Woche bin ich los, dann gibts (vielleicht) Bilder.
Bis dann, |wavey:


----------



## ChristophL (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Vor nem Monat nen 60ger Hecht, heute ne 73ger dazu.

Mal schauen was nächste Woche kommt...

mfg
Christoph


----------



## Veit (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Hatte heute an einem Steinbruchsee einen kleinen 45er Hecht auf einen fast 20 cm langen Cormoran-Wobbler in Weißfischdesing. Ein weiterer Hecht hat den selben Wobbler zwei Mal bis zum Ufer verfolgt und biss beim dritten Wurf an dieser Stelle sogarm schlitze dann aber gleich wieder aus. Viel größer war der aber auch nicht.


----------



## ChristophL (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Versuchs mal mit Gummi Veit, zumindest sind hinter meinen Wobblern mit zunehmender Kälter nur kleine (40-45cm) hinterhergejagt.

Btw: Der 73ger biß quasi vor meinen Augen, stand auf ner Art Steg etwas in den Teich hinein und holte gerade meinen Gufi herauf - noch einmal absacken lassen und dann isser erst am Gufi vorbeigeschossen, 180 Gradwendung ~10cm unter der Oberfläche und dann den Gufi beim Absinken genommen. Wirklich nett anzuschauen.

mfg
Christoph


----------



## Veit (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

@ ChristophL: Ich versuchs vielleicht mal, aber ich glaube bei Gummifisch fehlt mir einfach das Vertrauen in den Köder und das ist beim Raubfischangeln eben auch sehr wichtig. Darauf habe ich noch nie auch nur einen Hecht oder Zander gefangen, nur ein paar Rapfen. Wer weiß, vielleicht bin ich zu blöd mit Gummi zu angeln...


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Moin Veit, das klappt schon.... ich dachte auch immer ich bin nicht für das "gufieren" geboren, aber es klappt ganz gut 

Gerade jetzt im Winter, vertraue ich darauf mehr als auf Wobbler  

P.S. 
Heute gehts mal wieder auf Quappen los


----------



## Zanderseb (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> @ ChristophL: Ich versuchs vielleicht mal, aber ich glaube bei Gummifisch fehlt mir einfach das Vertrauen in den Köder und das ist beim Raubfischangeln eben auch sehr wichtig.


 
  Räusper....Räusper

  #6#6#6#6.....:m....:g.....


----------



## ChristophL (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Veit, kauf dir einfach ne Palette Gummi mit verschiedenen Farben und dann investierst du einfach 1-2 Wochen rauszufinden welche läuft. Ein größerer Kopf (6er -> 12cm) geht auch gut, einfach das Stück zwischen Gufi und Kopf freilassen und mit Schaumstoff umwickeln, dann sinkt er langsamer und weniger kopflastig - ganz praktisch für die Jahreszeit. 

Von Storm würde ich die Finger lassen, teuer und extrem hängerlastig durch den vermaledeiten Bauchdrilling (o. Drilling abmachen, 1-2 Angstdrillinge dran).

Köderführung finde ich inzwischen sogar deutlich einfacher als bei Wobblern da man einfach mehr Kontakt hat, je mehr Action die Wobbler machen umso weniger spürt man leichte Bisse.

Btw: Billige Gufis tuns auch - einfach am Schwanz mit ner Lochkneifzange Löcher herein oder am Flankenende Kerben reinbrennen (je nach Typ), dann hast du quasi Slottershad/Sandra Imitate. Alternativ zu Sandra gibts von Spro auch günstige Alternativen.

Nicht aufgeben wenns anfangs nicht toll läuft, man kriegt den Bogen schon raus. versemmel auch noch massig Bisse weil ich zu lahmarschig reagiere / sie nicht von normalen Hängern unterscheiden kann 

Vor 2 Monaten hätte ich auch keinen Gufi/Wobbler angefasst - sondern lieber meinen Tee beim Friedfischansitzen getrunken, aber inzwischen macht es mir Spaß...

mfg
Christoph


----------



## Veit (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Ich war heute nochmal am Steinbruch. Auf den Cormoran-Wobbler, der mir gestern Erfolg gebracht hatte bekam ich nach kurzer Zeit einen heftigen Fehlbiss nachdem es zuvor an dieser Stelle mächtig geräubert hatte. Schade, könnte ein größerer gewesen sein. In der Abenddämmerung hatte ich dann noch einen Hecht, der einen Wobbler im Barschdesing bis zum Ufer verfolgte, aber dann doch nicht biss. War aber wieder nur ein kleiner von höchstens 50 cm. 
Zwischenzeitlich hatte mich mein Angelkumpel Benni besucht, der mir zeigte wies geht.  Er machte drei Würfe mit meiner Rute und fing einen knapp untermaßigen Hecht.       

@ Christoph L & Franz: Ist nicht so, dass ich es nie mit Gummi probiert habe. Im Gegenteil, es gab schon viele Versuche (weil Gummfische ja auch günstige Köder sind) meist mit Sandras. Ein einziges Mal hat ein mittlerer Hecht ein weißes Modell bis zum Ufer verfolgt, aber dann doch nicht gebissen. Hab auch bei der Köderführung schon alles probiert von langsam Zupfen bis durchkurbeln.
Wiegesagt, bloß Rapfen hatten wir an der Mulde auf kleine Twister und Gummfische gefangen. Ich habs noch nicht mal geschafft nen Barsch oder nen Döbel mit Gummi zu fangen auch an Stellen, wo ich vorher auf Spinner oder Wobbler mitunter Massenfänge gemacht hatte.
Naja, wer weiß woran es liegt. Bin eh schon froh wenn der Winter vorbei ist und meine geliebten Karpfen und Aale wieder bissig werden. Da weiß ich wie ich sie zu fangen habe.  :g


----------



## Albatros (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

@Sebastian

ich glaube, du weisst was ich meine #6#6#6


----------



## Killerwels (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Irgendwie finde ich die Signatur von Zanderseb sehr Provokant.... |kopfkrat


----------



## Veit (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

@ Killerwels: Bitte!!! Ich denke, das gehört hier nicht rein. Sowas kann man auch per PN klären. Wäre schade, wenn dieser Thread hier wieder mit irgendner unsinnigen Diskussion über irgendnen Member "versaut" wird und das ganze möglicherweise dann wieder geschlossen wird.


----------



## Killerwels (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> @ Killerwels: Bitte!!! Ich denke, das gehört hier nicht rein. Sowas kann man auch per PN klären. Wäre schade, wenn dieser Thread hier wieder mit irgendner unsinnigen Diskussion über irgendnen Member "versaut" wird und das ganze möglicherweise dann wieder geschlossen wird.



Ich habe absolut keinen Streit mit ihm  :m 
Trozdem ist sie Provokant  #c


----------



## Veit (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Ich war heute nochmal am Bruchsee und diesmal stieß auch mein Angelfreund Frank (im AB als Dorschi bekannt) dazu. Wir hatten einen guten Raubfischnachmittag, wenn auch ein großer Fang ausblieb. 
Dorschi fing endlich seinen ersten maßigen Hecht überhaupt von 52 cm auf einen Rapala-Wobbler. 
Ich hatte 3 Hechte, aber auch nur kleine Burschen von etwa 50 cm. Ich hab sie nicht gemessen, weil ich sie sowieso nicht mitnehmen wollte und zwei davon auch abfielen, als ich sie aus dem Wasser heben wollte. Einer hat auf einen Cormoran-Wobbler mit Weißfischdekor gebissen und zwei auf einen grünschwarz-gestreiften Conrad-Wobbler.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

*kann Killerwels nur vollkommen zustimmen !*

meridian


----------



## Veit (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Ich war heute mittag wieder am Bruchsee. Nachdem ich einige Wobbler erfolglos ausprobiert hatte, kam wieder mein bewährter Cormoran Tailwalker in Weißfischdekor zum Einsatz. Er brachte 3 Hechte von 45, 50 und 52 cm. Wieder nur kleine, aber doch ein schöner Weihnachtsfang.


----------



## Birger (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

So, ich war letzte Woche zu hause und hab ganz gut gefagen. In 3 Tagen 10 Zander bis 50cm, 5 gute Barsche bis 35cm und 4 Hechte, einer davon 94cm. Alles auf Gummi. Ich warte noch auf die Bilder, die mein Kumpel mir schickt und dann mache ich den Winterraubfischthreat auf, ok? Könnte allerdings ein bisschen dauern, weil mein Internet im Moment auch fürn A.... ist.
 Bis dann.


----------



## Veit (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Heute Hecht Nr. 16 in diesem Jahr (der 14te in gut einem Monat). 61 cm war er lang und dufte nach nem Foto wieder schwimmen. Gebissen hat er auf Conrad-Wobler im Barschdesing. Gewässer war wieder "mein" Bruchsee. 
Gestern war ich auch vormittags für eine Stunde dort, konnte allerdings nichts fangen. Allerdings hatte ich einen größeren HEcht von schätzungsweise 80 cm als Nachläufer. Leider hat er nicht zugschnappt.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Hallo zusammen!

@zanderseb: Mit dem zurücksetzen ist wirklich wahr, es gibt zwar noch viele andere Gründe für reduzierte Bestände, aber die Hauptsache ist doch das Brut da ist, die nur von mittleren-Kapitalen kommt. Ich wäre für ein Zwischenschonmaß, soll heißen zb beim Hecht darf ich Fische von 60-80 und Fische über 120cm entnehmen! Damit währen die Laichfische von 80-120 cm wirksam geschützt (schwarze Schaafe gibt es aber ja leider immer...) 
Und für alle die mal lachen wollen...letztes Jahr war ich am 1.11. am Rursee, von morgens an - ar...kalt...-dann wollte ich gegen mittag mal kurz austreten gehen, natürlich ging dann (wann auch sonst...) der Bißanzeiger los... Also hin, Wahnsinn! an der Köfi-Rute!!! (pinkeln vergessen...) Nach 10 Min. Drill hatte ich dann den Hecht am Ufer - und nur einen Forellenkecher dabei - also rein, die anderen packen ja auch hinter die Kiemen! abhaken, abstechen (meine hand hat aber mehr geblutet als der Hecht - Frage: Wie vermeidet man das??? - Tuch um die Hand gebunden und erstmal hingesetzt. Dann habe ich ihn in aller Ruhe gemessen : 1,10m! Jupiiee! Aber da war nachwas ne... genau, ab in die Büsche und Wasser lassen - jetzt ratet mal, was ich sah als ich mir Hose zumache und mich rumdrehe - wie der Hecht im Wasser verschwindet!!! *GRRRRRRRRR* Kurz darauf kam ein Freund vorbei, der das witzig fand - wir ham schwer Krach bekommen, ich hab mich mit Fernglas auf die Steinschüttung gesetzt, eine nach der anderen geraucht und geguckt ob er viell. doch noch stirbt...

Also, geht niemals austreten bevor ihr den Fisch nicht eingepackt habt...

Liebe Grüße by Andy


----------



## Teibei (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

@ Angelandy

Glückwunsch !
Ich angel auch am Rursee seit 12 Jahren!

Wo hast du den Hecht gefangen und wie genau, wenn man fragen darf? |bla: 

Hättest du den Hecht (einer von den paar Hechten die noch im Rursee sind) mal lieber lebend wieder reingeschmissen, dann hätte sowas auch nicht passieren können. :c |gr: 

Denk mal drüber nach |kopfkrat 

Gruß


----------



## ChristophL (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Hallo Andy,

wenn die Hand blutet, dann hast du *zwischen die Kiemen* gegriffen - das sollte man tunlichst lassen !

Wenn du den Fisch abschlägst, dann doch bitte betäuben, abstechen, Haken lösen - und nicht erst Haken raus und dann mal überlegen was man macht.

mfg
Christoph


----------



## AngelAndy20 (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Hi, 

@ Thorsten G.: Der Hecht hat in der Nähe des Überlaufs am Untersee gebissen, auf Flußbarsch, 20 cm - meiner ansciht nach auch der beste Hechtköder bei uns! Auf Zander gehen kleine Rotaugen gut. Was hast Du da für Erfahrungen gemacht? Wenn ich mal wiesnasen darf...

@ CristophL anke, aber wie denn dann? Ich habe mit der kompletten Fingerlänge hinter die Kiemen gepackt - das mache ich bestimmt nicht nochmal....*hmpf!* Nur mit den vorderen Fingergliedern?

Normalerweise bin ich Ansitzangler, der wenn er schon angeln geht auch 24 Stunden oder länger bleibt - ich nutze nach wie vor den Setzkecher, einen feinmaschigen von 3 Metern Länge, den ich in ausreichender Tiefe wenn möglich ohne Sonneneinstrahlung.
Daher die Praxis des Abhakens und dann in den Kecher setzen. Den Hecht hätte ich natürlich zuerst abstechen müssen, stimmt! Aber wenn das dein 2.ter Hecht ist, du allein bist und bis zu den Weichteilen im 6 Grad kalten Wasser standest und deine Hand blutet und oben die Holländer stehen und brüllen-kann man schonmal Probleme mit dem denken bekommen...

LG, Andy


----------



## Teibei (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Du meinst unten in Schwammenauel? Da haben wir unsere Boote liegen.
Hast du vom Boot aus geangelt oder von Ufer aus? 

Zu meinen Erfahrungen mit Köderfisch kann nicht nichts sagen, weil ich schon mein ganzes Leben lang ausschließlich mit Kunstködern angel. 
Mich würde aber trotzdem interressieren, wie genau du den Hecht gefangen hast. Wie sieht deine Montage aus und vor allem wie Tief hast du den Hecht gefangen? Auf Pose, auf Grund? usw...

Wäre nett wenn mal beschreiben könntest.

Und mit dem Kiemengriff können wir mal üben wenn du willst #h aber nur zum abhaken und releasen...#6 
Warum haben die Holländer denn gebrüllt? Ein Grund könnte sein, dass du den Hecht mitgenommen hast, weil in Holland das C&R erste Regel ist. 

Gruß , 

Thorsten


----------



## tanner (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Hallo! Heute ging es mit Soeketroete zum Angeln. Er war wieder mal in die Börde gekommen um seine Schwiegereltern zu besuchen und angeln wollte er auch noch. Wir traffen uns dann am ca.  1ha großen Vereinssee, wo wir schon den ein oder anderen Hecht, Barsch überlisten konnten. Der Rand ( 2-3m )war heute vereist. Eine mit Köderfisch raus, die Andere zum blinkern.
Beginn war um 9 Uhr. Ich habe so bis 11 Uhr geangelt. Clemens blieb noch länger, wollte sich bei nem großem Fang melden.
Er war mehr mit der Köderrettung beschäftigt und das im Eis  |bla:  siehe Bild
Nun zu den Fängen.
Ich konnte einen Hecht landen. 79cm
Köder war ein Spro Wobbler, welcher nur noch zur Hälfte dekoriert war.


----------



## ChristophL (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Hallo Andy,

mal schauen ob ichs richtig erklärt kriege: Du greift mit der Hand um den Nacken des Tieres herum, der daumen kommt unter den einen Kiemendeckel und die anderen Finger unter den anderen.

Man kann die Finger auch durch den Kiemendeckel schieben und das Maul aufdrücken, das mache ich aber nicht - ist mir doch etwas zu riskant.

Ich meine bei angeln.de wäre auch irgendwo eine Beschreibung wie das geht.

mfg
Christoph


----------



## AngelAndy20 (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Hi,

@ ChristophL: Danke, wenn ich noch mal die Möglichkeit hab probier ich das mal aus...hab halt von der einen seite komplett die finger ´reingeschoben....so sahen die dann nachher auch aus, weil der hecht sich noch bewegt hat... wie macht ihr eigentlich die smileys? ich probier mal was 

@Thorsten G.: Den Hecht hab ich am Überlauf in Rurberg gefangen, an der Steinschüttung richtung Badesee (Eiserbachsee). Mit der Montage bin ich nich so pingelig, einfach ein 15cm Anti-Tangle-Rohr, 2 Schockperlen (die weichen), No-Knot Wirbel, 35er Hauptschnur dann ein selbstgemachtes 49-fädiges Stahlvorfach, so um die 50 cm mit 2 Drillingen, Größen zwischen 2 und 8. Wichtig ist mir nur, das der Köfi ein Barsch ist und die Drillinge Richtung Schwanzflosse gucken!

Falls ich Kraut am Grund vermute stopfe ich dem Fisch das Maul mit Kork und hähe es mit 20er Schnur zu, dann schwebt er ca. nen halben Meter überm Grund!

So, hier schneits-und ich muss raus, einkaufen...*löl

bis nachher - denn schonmal was gefangen auf Kunstköder?? ich einmal einen 20er Barsch (und habs oft probiert-mit Natur gehts wesentlich besser find ich)

Gruß by Andy


----------



## Palerado (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Lass mal den Bindestrich weg


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*



			
				tanner schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo! Heute ging es mit Soeketroete zum Angeln. Er war wieder mal in die Börde gekommen um seine Schwiegereltern zu besuchen und angeln wollte er auch noch. Wir traffen uns dann am ca. 1ha großen Vereinssee, wo wir schon den ein oder anderen Hecht, Barsch überlisten konnten. Der Rand ( 2-3m )war heute vereist. Eine mit Köderfisch raus, die Andere zum blinkern.
> Beginn war um 9 Uhr. Ich habe so bis 11 Uhr geangelt. Clemens blieb noch länger, wollte sich bei nem großem Fang melden.
> Er war mehr mit der Köderrettung beschäftigt und das im Eis |bla: siehe Bild
> Nun zu den Fängen.
> ...


 
Hallo Tanner,

gruß an Troete. 
Er ist eben halt ein richtiger CRF´ler und daher mehr mit der Köderrettung als mit dem Fischfang beschäftigt.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*



			
				Lauben-Lothar schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Tanner,
> 
> gruß an Troete.
> Er ist eben halt ein richtiger CRF´ler und daher mehr mit der Köderrettung als mit dem Fischfang beschäftigt.


 
*Wenn das mal hier nicht langsam ein ENDE nimmt...*

-Der eine ( Killerwels) wird zum Hechthunter...

-Der andere ( Lagerfehltrolle ) geht mit dem Aktenkoffer demnächt los...

-Und nun noch (Soeketroete) auf abwegen und berührt das Wasser ...

Denke es wird ZEIT 
für eine *ausserordl.Sitzung des CRF Rates *
auch der 
"RAT DER GÖTTER" 
genannt...



PS:
Komme auch gerade v.See & hab ne Schöne Dame kurzzeitig verhaftet...(ca.100cm) im Wasser gelöst die schöne!

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Veit (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

War heute wieder am Bruchsee und konnte einen 51 cm langen Hecht auf zweiteiligen Wobbler im Barschdesing fangen. Außerdem noch zwei Nachläufer (einer davon war sogar/leider ein besserer Hecht) auf braunen und beigen Wobbler.  

@ Tanner: Meinen Glückwunsch! Schöner Hecht! Nächstes Jahr muss ich auch mal an den Teich kommen, wenn du mir den zeigst  .
Will morgen mal mit AB-Member Dorschi an der Elbe und vorallem Nebengewässer Spinnangeln gehen.


----------



## Counter-Striker (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

Ich war heute mit Karpfenchamp wieder am Wasserfall das Wasser steht ja wieder auf 1,70 m haben aber nur 2 Kauelbarsche gefangen aber dafür sehr viele starke Bisse gehabt ! Wir haben diesmal nicht von der Brücke aus geangelt sondern diesmal von unten aus , daher war es ja auch kälter und darum habe ich ein paar Gebüsche abgefackelt


----------



## Veit (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

An den Wasserfall will ich auch unbedingt nochmal zu Quappenangeln, aber so wie es aussieht klappt das dieses Jahr nicht mehr. Findet sich einfach keiner der mit mir da mal hinfährt. Einer meiner Kollegen will mit mir zwar nochmal Quappenangeln fahren, aber er will immer unbedingt nach Calbe an das Saalewehr obwohls mir in MD eigentlich besser gefallen hat.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Raubfische Herbst 2004 (der neue Bilder Thread)*

War doch ein schöner Abend Counter-Striker. Aber hat manchmal heftig an der Aalglocke gebimmelt. Waren bestimmt auch Quappen dabei. Nur zum Anfang die lästigen kaulbarschbisse waren doof. Gut das Counter-Striker ein Feuerzeug mit hatte denn sonst wären wir erfroren.


----------

